# Cannabis Medicine



## jazzy12

hi folks,
im kinda new here, name is jazzy. im in my 60s and have had several health problems over the years, fibromyalgia, breast cancer and other things that i learned to treat with making cannabis medicine. i learns to make tinctures, salves, oil, capsules, paste and more to treat problems. 

for example--the fibromyalgia, a simple tincture gets rid of the pain, reducing it by about 90-95%. it tends to come back when im late in a dose (2T). my dose is 2T three times a day, a forth at night if ive done too much.

breast cancer-i found out last year i had a small tumor, invasive ductal carcinoma--was scheduled for surgery 3 wks later. i was told they were going to cut out a part of my breast the sie of a fist. 

i learned to make the oil and then the paste, made capsules and worked hard to get up to the higher dose that kills cancer. it usually takes a month or more to get to that dose, but i pushed it. after surgery i learned the tumor had shrunk so much they only had to remove the size of a walnut total. that is a big difference--to go from having to remove a section the size of a fist to a size of a walnut. it did not spread any further tho i was told it had started to spread. my lymphs were clean. i refused chemo and radiation. im cancer free. if it ever comes back i will take the cannabis. right now i take a small maintenance dose at bedtime.

no i dont get high and no i dont smoke it. 
i much prefer a nice chardonnay and i even water that down. i am in CO where it is legal it buy and legal grow in a limited amount. never used it before until i got sick.

i like to share the information to whoever is interested or who it might help. i did a search here and did not find any medical cannabis recipes. if i made a mistake i apologize, my eyesight is very bad and sometimes i miss things. 

if anyone is interested id be happy to come back and post what i learned to make and how to use. safely.

wishing you all the best
jazzy


----------



## Cotton

I know it works for pain. A few years ago a buddy was working construction on a school when the roof collapsed. He was in bad shape for a long time, 6 broken bones including two vertebra. A few months later I was injured by a bull.

My friend had come up with a cannabis spray from somewhere. I used it on my leg… amazing, a couple of mists from the spray bottle. Two minutes later I was pain free for just over an hour. I didn’t feel high or stoned or anything like that. I preferred the spray to the Hydrocodone pills I was taking. The pills messed my thinking and if I sat down for very long I would doze off.

Yes, I’d like to hear more.


----------



## Grimm

Caribou said:


> Thanks! Some more specifics on how you put your different products together would be helpful.
> 
> I am on prescription pain meds. When I discussed weed with my doctor he didn't want me smoking it due to my lungs. He suggested that I boil it with a cube of butter. After it cools skim off the butter. The THC likes fat, it should love me, so most of the good stuff will go into the butter and can be used as an edible.
> 
> I have back pain that requires that I sleep in a recliner. I am hopeful that this will allow me to move back into a bed. It is legal in Alaska also.


I might be mistaken but the cooking in butter method is called Duck Butter. It is used in baked goods such as "pot" brownies.


----------



## Balls004

Cannibis based drugs are gateway drugs... A gateway away from the overpriced "legal" drugs that big Pharma companies pay a lot of money to the government (actually the politicians who run our government) to keep cannabinoid based drugs illegal. 

It seems to me that big Pharma has no intention of letting the government ever actually perform the research necessary to obtain FDA approval for cannabiniod derivatives to be administered until the drug companies can come up with an synthesized version that eliminates home grown competition.

I had a severe case of the shingles a little over two years ago. I still deal with the residual nerve damage today. I'm pretty sure that cannabis drugs certainly would have been better than the other drugs they tried on me to deal with the pain. 

Maybe one day our kids will look back and ask "What were they thinking?"


----------



## jeff47041

Hi Jazzy12, thanks for bringing this up.

I'd love to read recipes and advice on dosage for different problems. My wife cannot take pain meds. She doesn't even take any kind of otc cold medicines. 

I, for one, would appreciate it if you could be pretty specific with some recipes though? I am just a beginner when it comes to tinctures, and really know almost nothing about cannabis. 

I've meant to ask Cotton, and just never have, if he had any recipes and dosage suggestions.

Anything that might help with cancer would be of great interest.


----------



## camo2460

It is fairly obvious that Cannabis can be used for pain relief, and I have heard that it has a positive effect on severe nausea, however, with all due respect to the OP, I am suspicious of a claim that a topical application of anything would effect a Tumors growth. While I am happy that the OP had a positive experience, she insinuated that Cannabis is a cure for Cancer, and I hope that it is, but Cancer is nothing to play with, and to refuse proven medical treatment because of rubbing a Cannabis preparation on her Skin for a few Weeks "Seemed" to have positive results, is very foolish. Don't get me wrong, I think Herbal Medicine is great and is the result of some miraculous recoveries, but more studies, even "lay" studies, have to be done before I would use Cannabis as a cure.


----------



## Caribou

Camo, the OP was talking about undergoing surgery so I don't think she was suggesting to use marijuana instead of but in conjunction with your doctor. 

Marijuana is currently a schedule one drug so many doctors won't mess with it. That doesn't mean that they do not believe in its efficacy.


----------



## camo2460

Caribou said:


> Camo, the OP was talking about undergoing surgery so I don't think she was suggesting to use marijuana instead of but in conjunction with your doctor.
> 
> Marijuana is currently a schedule one drug so many doctors won't mess with it. That doesn't mean that they do not believe in its efficacy.


Thank you Caribou, I guess I missed the point. My apologies to the OP.


----------



## tsrwivey

Balls004 said:


> It seems to me that big Pharma has no intention of letting the government ever actually perform the research necessary to obtain FDA approval for cannabiniod derivatives to be administered until the drug companies can come up with an synthesized version that eliminates home grown competition.


Actually, there's been cannabis in pill form being manufactured & perscribed for many years. I came across it 12 years ago when I had a patient that was on it to increase appetite. I don't remember what it's called but I remember it because it took me forever to find out what it was. It wasn't in any of the nursing drug books.


----------



## Cotton

jeff47041 said:


> Hi Jazzy12, thanks for bringing this up.
> 
> I've meant to ask Cotton, and just never have, if he had any recipes and dosage suggestions.


No I don't. I've stayed away from it because it's illegal here. I had the one opportunity to use it for a few weeks, it worked great! I know the spray I used was an alcohol tincture, it was scented with a little lavender oil. When sprayed on my skin it would evaporate quickly. I would definitely seek it out if injured again.

I would really like to have tincture instructions in my notebook too.


----------



## jazzy12

*Cannabis Recipes*

hello folks,
i am glad there is some interest so i will be posting what i have learned to make and how to use it. there is Plenty of proof cannabis does indeed cure cancer, look up RSO--rick simpson oil for starters. not wanting to get into debates, i will just post the recipes. if anyone has any questions please feel free to pm or email me.

#1 cannabis tincture. 
i use this for fibromyalgia /nerve damage pain and it Works for me. it gave me my life back. i make a 50/50 blend of dried and fresh green leaf. 
if all you have is the dried, use that, do not worry about getting green leaf--just test and see what does amount works for you, id suspect you would need a bit less.

take whatever amount of dried you have and decarboxilate it. * to decarboxilate--
chop or grind dry material, put in a pan and bake in oven at 300 degrees for 10 min. do not over do this step. it makes your house smell strongly of mj, so do this at night if you wish, but it does dissipate pretty soon.

when cool, crumble it up real good and put in large glass jar. then add in fresh green leaf, the smaller ones near the top if possible but any will do. chop them up good and toss in jar with the dried. dont overfill jar--no more than 3/4 full.

cover with alcohol, you want everclear for this if possible. if not, dont worry, use vodka at least 80proof. put in enough to cover over the level of herb by one inch. put lid on, label and date your jar.

set this somewhere out of the way, away from heat and light. like a cubboard or closet floor. you will need to shake this once or twice a day to keep things stirred up.

i let this steep for 30 days. some folk will do this for 2 weeks, i prefer 30 days when i make any tincture, just my preference as i believe it is a better product.

i like a 50/50 mix for me but you can do this with all dried, or even all fresh green leaf. if you use the green leaf only it is a milder tincture, you might need to take a bit more. just chop up the green leaf and fill the jar to almost the top then cover completely with alcohol and i would steep for full 30 days.

after your steep time, strain out the liquid and put your tincture into a bottle, remember to label and date that. i tend to strain out what i need and leave the rest in the steeping jar until i need it.

i take 2T four times a day on average. some days i need only 3 doses, sometimes a bit more. it keeps the burning stinging stabbing pain away. 
in the beginning i took 5-6 doses a day and over time i needed LESS.

for me this works great maybe it might work for you. no you do not get high with this. i take it after i have eaten something because it is alcohol plus cannabis and i do not like taking alcohol on an empty stomach. i guess if you drank alot of it you wold but not at this dose level. i do not care for the taste so i chug it and follow with water but you can put it in anything too like tea or juice.

when making tinctures remember to never use aluminum or plastic that is not food grade. and make sure everything is CLEAN and STERILE.


----------



## jazzy12

*Cannabis Paste Recipe*

i prefer this method over the RSO--rick simpson oil because it is easier for me to make with my poor vision and it is using the while plant material. i know there is a big debate between the 2 camps and i am NOT disparaging the oil that has saved so many lives. in making the oil you use alcohol to strip the plant material of some of its properties (CBDs, THCa), reduce the liquid down by heat into a thick resin and them throw away the rest of the plant material. there is still good stuff in there, still CBDs and THCa to be recovered. this has been proven by lab testing. so i prefer using the whole plant and make the paste.. this is what i used to shrink my tumor before surgery.

Directions for Cannabis Paste

start with dried pot--the bud and leaf, stem
half pint canning jars and lids
coconut oil or vegetable glycerine
water bath pot or large soup pot with lid
thermometer
kitchen scale for ounces
make sure your jars and lid are sterile clean

1) grind up the dried bud best you can
use everclear or 80proof vodka to clean your grinder of resins afterwards and save this greenish stuff for later projects. it has good stuff, dont toss the everclear 'cleaning fluid', just add it to a tincture batch.

2) put one half ounce pot in half pint canning jar
add in 2 ounces coconut oil OR vegetable glycerine in each jar and stir to mix well.

3) wipe jar rim and put lid on jar sealed tightly

4) put jars in large soup pot of hot water
put plate or something safe and heavy on top to hold jars under water. because they have air in them they want to float.

5) bring water up to temp 170-180 degrees.

6) cover soup pot with lid to keep moisture in
check temp throughout the day, keep it around 175 degrees, dont go above 180 or below 170.

7) simmer this for 10 HOURS. this is not a typo
let it simmer for the full 10 HOURS
you will have to check temp and water level periodically to make sure you do not loose too much in evaporation or get too hot. i put the stove on LOW for this part and have to check regularly for temp.

if in doing a large batch and some jars pop up and float to the top this is not critical. keep them submerged if possible but dont freak out if some float up.

OR you can put jars in a tray in your oven at 175 degrees for 24 HOURS.

*** the recipe calls for 2 oz of coconut oil or veg glycerine per half pint jar per half ounce dried ground pot, i found a bit more makes a better texture paste or it can be too dryish. so i add in 2.5 oz coconut oil.

one half pint jar with the half ounce of pot + coconut oil will last about One Month.. 
8 ounces of pot will make 16 months of medicine.

i dont care for the taste so i put it into "00" capsules. for pets you can mix in some peanut butter and they eat it fine.

i store the jars on a shelf. using coconut oil body temp warms it and makes it softer. when you open a jar it can seem hard and dry but just stir it up.

dosage--best taken with food. this is the strong stuff used to kill off cancer and treat epilepsy and chronic pain, this you need to start off slow.

start off with an amount the size of a small pea. 
yup, that small. take this after eating, wait one hour and see how you feel. do this for 4-5 days slowly increase this to 2 doses a day, repeat that for 4-5 days, then try 3 doses and so one, your body will tell you which dose is working fine for you because you will not be noticing it. that is your tolerance dose.

the high end does is 3-5 grams a day. one filled 00 capsule is on average ONE gram. it takes some time to get up there without feeling groggy. it made me feel like i had one drink too many so i took alot of naps but i was pushing it as i had just 3 wks before surgery.

a dose at bedtime will make sure you sleep soundly.


----------



## jazzy12

*Cannabis Salve*

Cannabis Salve

i make this alot for pain relief for sore muscles and aches and pains, it works very well.

you can make a salve by first making the herb oil and using that oil with beeswax and or coconut oil to make the save or steep the herbs in coconut oil in a crock pot set on low, let is steep , strain and jar. it is that simple.

here are the basic directions:

first make oil--
fill glass jar half way to 3/4 full, like a half gallon canning jar , with your dry plant material. cover with oil like light olive oil or almond oil or sunflower oil--but dont use canola oil, that stuff is crap. let this steep for 2 weeks to 30 days. strain thru cheesecloth, tie up the corners and squeeze out every drop you can.

OR crockpot method

get a crock pot,
put in 8-10 ounce dry herb
add in 5 cups coconut oi;
keep on LOW around 150 degrees for at least 24 hours. you can go as long as 48 if you want it more concentrated. strain thru cheesecloth and bottle - label -date

Basic Salve Recipe - makes 3 of the 4oz jars
take 1 1/2 cup oil 
add in 1 3/4 ounce wax
slowly melt wax over low heat in the oil in double boiler
stir well

pour into jars while still hot, let cool overnight'
seal, label and date

you do not have to make the salve, you can just use the oil and rub it in where it hurts. it is quite helpful


----------



## jazzy12

cotton, 
i would love to see the ingredients of that spray, it is intriguing. 

jeff, 
your wife has cancer? im so sorry.
if i got cancer again i would use the paste again and work up to the 5gm a day dose and stay that way. i have recently found out something about cancer and candida. many cancers are fungal and many cancer patients have candida overgrowth symptoms and dont know it. i am still fighting candida. killing the candida is part of killing off cancers.

im not being a know-it-all and claiming all cancers are fungal but some are.

currently i am fighting candida overgrowth but taking caprylic acid, olive leaf extract and oregano oil and have eliminated all foods, drinks that promote candida fungal growth. this is a 6month minimum course. no breads, carbs, fruits, alcohol, dairy except yogurt and butter, no smoked or processed meats, no taters, yam, white rice, cereals--very boring diet. but i was dealing with candida infection before my cancer diagnosis and i did not know what it was and was going from dr to dr for tests and all sorts of stuff for a year--found out about the cancer almost by accident. 

the candida symptoms stopped when i was taking 
the high doses of cannabis paste capsules before surgery. come to find out the coconut oil is high in caprylic acid and is antifungal. after the cancer surgery i reduced the capsules and slowly the candida symptoms came back--dizzy spells, foggy head, aches and pains, no sleep-- real pia. 

here is a quickie candida test to see if your wife is dealing with it

at bedtime take a clear glass and fill half way with water. needs to be clear to see thru it
put on bed side table
in am before getting up spit into this glass
it has to be a clear glass so you can see thru it

wait about 5-10 min max and go back and look at the spit
if it is sitting on top minding its own business it is normal
if it has broken up floating in middle or sunk to the bottom of the glass you got candida overgrowth
if it is sitting on top with strings or tendrils going down you got overgrowth

candida is a large body or critters some yeast, some fungal. it is a tricky bugger to kill

if she has dentures have her check them too and disinfect them thoroughly--it likes to grow there and in the linings.. 

really--try the spit test
when i started studying candida overgrowth i was amazed at how its symptoms mimic other diseases

sorry to be so long winded--i will have a couple other cannabis recipes to post a bit later

hollar if you got any questions


----------



## jazzy12

*Green Dragon*

Green Dragon tincture

this is a concentrated tincutre, so you need less of it to work. It is pretty potent but I have added some drops into tea for a quickie pain relief.

Here is a small batch recipe- it is adjustable for larger batches.

One half ounce dried pot
grind or break into real small pieces

decarb your cannabis , 
bake at 300 deree for 10 min
let cool then put into wide mouht quart canning jar
add 8 oz of Everclear or 80 proof vodka or 151 rum

put this jar in a pot of hot water and heat up using a hot plate.

Do NOT do this over open flame stoves. 
Use ONLY hot plate to be safe. 
Simmer for 20 minutes and turn stove fan on

keep temp around 150-165 degrees.
Strain when cool, bottle and label
One half dropper is relaxing
one whole dropper is more relaxing 
2 droppers -just go to bed and sleep it off.
You can put this under the tongue or in tea or juice

the most I have ever tried is 15 drops in water to helped stop fibro pains and was mildly relaxing.

**You can take the strained material and put it with other cannabis you are already tincturing, just add in to your jar and it will help boost that tincture.


----------



## jazzy12

*Cannabis Honey and Tea*

Cannabis Honey-

Also called 'black honey' this stuff is quite nice. A friend take a teaspoon in the evenings to wind her down at the end of the day she does not drink alcohol but she takes a spoonful of this. Who does not like honey?

i find it mildly relaxing, like a cup of chamomile tea sort of effect but that is just a spoonful, ive never had more than that.

Directions:
take 2 cups of dried pot, buds, leaf, trim and wrap it in a cheesecloth bundle and tie with cotton string in several places. Make it snug as over a couple hours it will get sort of loose. Put this bundle in crackpot and pour 5# of honey over it.
Set crockpot on Low and put lid on crockpot. 
Steep for 5 hours and stir a couple times every hour flipping the bundle.

Make sure you do not boil, that is too hot.
After a 5th hour, turn crock pot off and let set overnight.

The next morning you will strain and then squeeze out this bundle and get all the honey out of it you can. This is real messy so wear gloves. Bottle and label your honey, half pint jrs are just fine for this.

Now, save this used sticky, messy bundle because you are going to make some tea that you will really like.

Cannabis Tea-
Get your stock pot out and put this bundle in it with 8 cups of water. Add in 2 cinnamon sticks, 4 of your favorite tea bags not caffeine though. Also add 1T chopped ginger and /or whole cloves.

Bring this to a boil, then reduce heat to Low and simmer for 2 hours. When done, remove from heat and strain. Then add in 1T of Vanilla. Bottle this, label and store in fridge.

Take in small amounts---try couple teaspoons in a cup of tea or drink straight. It tastes very good but too much will either melt you into your couch or put you to sleep. So start with small amounts. Wait One Hour before taking any more. It can take that long to feel its affects so dont rush it.

this has some moderate pain relief and helps one sleep better.

i made the mistake of taking about 1/4 cup of this and melted into a puddle, so start off with small amounts. i think it works best adding one or 2 tsp into a cup of hot tea. you just have to try and see what amount works best for you.
.


----------



## jeff47041

jazzy12 said:


> cotton,
> i would love to see the ingredients of that spray, it is intriguing.
> 
> jeff,
> your wife has cancer? im so sorry.
> 
> sorry to be so long winded--i will have a couple other cannabis recipes to post a bit later
> 
> hollar if you got any questions


No, my wife doesn't have cancer, but thanks for the concern. Didn't mean to make anyone think that. Just planning for the future.

Be as long winded as you want! I like when people give details and their opinion rather than just a fact and move on.

My wife has pretty bad vertigo and tachycardia (sp?) weird heart rhythms. So, when she has a cold, bad pains, or any other problems, she just refuses to take any kind of drug, otc or prescription. It just scares the crap out of her and sometimes makes her so weak & bad feeling, that she will spend an entire day in bed. So, no drugs for her.

She also does absolutely no caffeine, chocolate, alcohol, or lots of other things.

I am going to have her do this spit test, and she does have dentures.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## AuntB

Jazzy 12- great posts. I also am in CO and I plan on growing my 6 plants. I am done with all the drugs that Docs push onto people. I would really like to get more into the herbal remedies and MJ is one that time after time has had all positive.


----------



## jazzy12

jeff, im sorry for my isunderstanding but thanks for being gracious, lol. please have your wife try the spit test. the candida i have been fighting causes terrible dizzy spells, nausea, exhaustion and some days i struggle to get out of bed. some days are better, some worse, BUT starting the caprylic acid, oilve leaf extract and oregano oil and changing my diet has been a great help in reducing the symptoms and getting back to normal. 

denture wearers can easily pick up toxic black mold infection and it can grow in the lining of dentures. if your wife sees any darkish or black stain, or spots that is a sign of it on her dentures, but it does not always show, a black light can help see if the spores are there. kinda gross but there ya go.

tell your wife that some essential oils are a big help, frankencense, helichrysum dabbed behind the ears are a big help during a dizzy spell to reduce it or make it stop. wearing a locket around the neck so you can inhale it during the day helps, ginger pieces are a BIG help--but i wash off that sugar because sugar makes it grow. 

homeopathic remedy from swansons for dizzy spells and nausea can stop a spell. 

i make a ginger tincture and add a couple tsp in my water bottle and sip on it all day long, that is also a big help. i use dried ginger cut and sifted from herbalcom.com. i feel for your wife i know somewhat of what she is enduring but she can get better.

here is a great blend that has been a big help
lavendar
helichrysum
peppermint
frankencense
chamomile
myrrh
ylang ylang birch
if nothing else at least the first 5 items--
Really helpful. they all smell good but the frankencense is kinda piney woods

AuntB! howdy. im down by westcliffe, up in the mountains in the boonies. i have grown my 6 plants and make my stuff . if you can get some good seeds that is great but some just get the clones from the dispensaries (i think they over charge). i have B52 and white widow hybrid for the higher CBDs this year. can be hard to get seeds in CO unless you know someone, i got mine from dutchseeds.com. general rule of thumb, indica is relaxing, sativa is energizing.

i have a bunch of herbal remedies and recipes id be glad to share. been making my own stuff for close to 20 years now. i will check to see if this forum has a herbal medicine thread and post.

wishing you guys all the best


----------



## Greif

With the oil or alcohol or other methods do you get the high? Just curious, I live in one of these states that it will be forever before they legalize it


----------



## drfacefixer

tsrwivey said:


> Actually, there's been cannabis in pill form being manufactured & perscribed for many years. I came across it 12 years ago when I had a patient that was on it to increase appetite. I don't remember what it's called but I remember it because it took me forever to find out what it was. It wasn't in any of the nursing drug books.


You are thinking of marinol. It's Been out for more than a decade and is used mainly as to increase appetite in failure to thrive elderly and cancer patients. It's synthetic THC. It's not really that big of a money maker, but serves a purpose. Elderly will take a pill, but since appetite is the issue, getting them to bake and eat cannabis doesn't work so well. Most doctors will tell you to avoid smoking for the obvious reasons. Copd, osa, emphysema... To much exacerbation. And yes, it is a potent antiemetic for some populations, but there are side effects from the other cannaboids in pot that may not be beneficial for frail patients. Heart palpitations, paranoia, dizzyness, memory issues ect. Not the best when grandmas baseline is already questionable. That's why pharmacognosists try to isolate only the compound with the desired effect.

Sorry balls but it's not big pharma pulling the strings on this. It's policy makers and societal fears that we will all become Jeff spicolis.


----------



## jazzy12

greif,
if you take enough too fast for your body to adjust, yes, you can get high. for my cancer treatment i started off with the paste , the size of a pea. did not feel anything. doses made me feel groggy, 3 doses made me want to take a nap. but slowly increasing the doses you might feel a bit tired til you adjust but not high.

the tincture, if you take a jigger, well, it is vodka that cannabis activated by heat to change the THCa into THC (for pain relief), so yes, you can get high. but with the 2 tsp dose at a time, no high there.

i hope all states will allow medical mj for treatments. there is so much good it can do. for me, in this state it is good i can grow it because i sure cold not afford to buy it at $150-$300 a ounce. that is insane when you figure a years worth of the paste for medicine would be 6 oz. 
i could never afford that.

i am surprised that big pharma did not put up more of a fight in the legalization battle, course, they could change the law at any time i reckon.


----------



## JustCliff

I have muscle issues due to dislocated bones. It causes some back and neck muscles to swell and get very tight. My latest bout lasted about 5 weeks. It's very painful and is hard to move. I took a motor cycle trip to Florida this last week despite the pain. On the 3rd day of my stay a friend hooked me up with some weed. I didn't try it till the 4th night. 
It was a bit stronger then the stuff I had 30 years ago. I smoked half a little joint. 10 minutes later I couldn't have hit a moose in the ass with a canoe paddle. I carefully got myself together and went to bed. I slept like a rock. I have not had the pain or swelling since. It helped me relaxe when pain killers and muscle relaxers would not.


----------



## Cotton

drfacefixer said:


> You are thinking of marinol. It's policy makers and societal fears that we will all become Jeff spicolis.


I'd forgotten about Jeff Spicoli. I guess my attention was on Phoebe Cates! 

That aside... MJ is a real medicine. It works for pain, I've experienced it and haven't seen a joint in 20 years... lol. 

Edit, take that back, 18 years ago I visited a cousin at the county jail, he was a detective. Do they still refer to jail as the joint? Heck, I don't know anymore. I watch the evening news and don't understand half of it.


----------



## Greif

If a person would eat the bud raw without heating it would you get the healing without the high?


----------



## Cotton

Greif said:


> If a person would eat the bud raw without heating it would you get the healing without the high?


5 minutes on the net or the DEA website will provide you with all the information you seek about consuming Cannabis. Funny, you just showed up at the mention of cannibis. What is your goal, can't find real criminals destroying millions of our children? So a bunch of old people is your target? How proud your grandfather must be... I'm guessing he's dead or he'd have his foot up your butt!


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Greif said:


> If a person would eat the bud raw without heating it would you get the healing without the high?


The only person I ever saw eat it was Cheech Marin and it did not look very tasty. So no you would probably spit it out before getting high.:droolie:


----------



## jazzy12

they are very strong smelling and with thick sticky resin, i cant imagine eating one. id think the gag reflex would take over.

if you are wondering if fresh mj that has not been dried or decarbed would not produce a high and therefore safer, well, it kind of depends on the strain and how much and how potent and well, it depends.

im no expert but i have taken fresh mj chopped it up and tried making a tincture and a tea. without the heat aspect the THCa does not convert to the THC but it still has some properties for mood altering. ive know some folks who are affected but mildly and some not at all it is just hard to make a one rule fits all. 

if you want only the CBDs i have read the hemp CBDs are as strong as the mj CBDs but you will pay alot unless you grow hemp and can extract. ive read a bit about that but have not gotten into any depth.


----------



## Greif

Cotton said:


> 5 minutes on the net or the DEA website will provide you with all the information you seek about consuming Cannabis. Funny, you just showed up at the mention of cannibis. What is your goal, can't find real criminals destroying millions of our children? So a bunch of old people is your target? How proud your grandfather must be... I'm guessing he's dead or he'd have his foot up your butt!


What, a little paranoid?

I just asking in case I can use it for future medicine.


----------



## ras1219como

Greif, PS forum etiquette dictates that new members should post an introduction before jumping right in to the discussions. Tell us about yourself, your prepping or homesteading, why you chose to join us, etc. People will be more receptive if you do that instead of showing up for the weed conversation.


----------



## jazzy12

oh dear....im not sure i did that. apologies.


----------



## Caribou

jazzy12 said:


> oh dear....im not sure i did that. apologies.


Oops! Neither did I.


----------



## jazzy12

lol, sorry, i must be having an extended senior moment. not my first and wont be my last i reckon. i try to be very respectful of forum rules.


----------



## Caribou

jazzy12 said:


> lol, sorry, i must be having an extended senior moment. not my first and wont be my last i reckon. i try to be very respectful of forum rules.


Don't worry about it. People that start off with snarky responses get a little push back. People, like yourself, that start off with valid information, do not get the push back. Once people get to know you they are more accepting of wiseass remarks. Glad to have you here and thanks for this thread.


----------



## Cotton

jazzy12 said:


> oh dear....im not sure i did that. apologies.


You did nothing wrong...  Your information was about medicinal uses.

Greif showed up out of the blue and asked two questions about getting high then asked if I was paranoid.

"With the oil or alcohol or other methods do you get the high? Just curious, I live in one of these states that it will be forever before they legalize it.

If a person would eat the bud raw without heating it would you get the healing without the high?"

"What, a little paranoid?
I just asking in case I can use it for future medicine."

No, you asked two questions about getting high. Common scenarios... "With oil or alcohol do you still get high"... Cheech and Chong... "will eating raw bud get you high". Stupid questions about getting high... No serious questions about medicinal uses.

My question still stands... "get off on rousting old people with health problems instead of real criminals"? Is this what you get paid for?


----------



## camo2460

While I am positive that there are Medicinal properties to Marijuana, and legitimate uses, I fear that many will use Health problems, real or otherwise, as an excuse to legally use a Mind altering Drug to get "high". I also am concerned that Marijuana will become over used as a Medicinal the same way Ginseng, Echinacea and other Herbs have been abused and over used, some to the point of near extinction. While the OP does seem to be well versed in the use of Herbs, and does not appear to abuse them (it), I strongly encourage those contemplating the use of any Herb, for the treatment of serious Disease, to consult with a trained practitioner and follow their advise.


----------



## Greif

Cotton, sorry you think I am DEA but have never even worked for the government. Just saw the thread and asked a few questions. I have seen several documentaries on the medical value and asked about it. The reason I asked if you get high from oil or alcohol is if I would use as medicine in the future I an not interested in the high but in the medicine properties such as cancer treatments. With 50% of people getting cancer I want an option because I have seen too many people killed by chemo. I asked about eating it raw because I read it has to be heated to activate the THC. I would not eat but would mix in smoothies or put in capsules or something like that.


----------



## jazzy12

camo2460,
i understand your position and do not disagree. there will always be people who abuse things, are looking for an excuse to get high or numb themselves from life. that is no more my responsibility than if they drank a fifth of vodka--pot, booze, pills---people will do what they are gonna do.

the medicinal properties of this plant have been hidden for decades, the reaction of the govt to make it illegal is as ridiculous as it was to enact Prohibition. look at what that gave us--it created an opportunity for organized crime to get bigger, stronger, richer and more dangerous. making cannabis illegal stopped R&D to find out all it can do to help people and created big pharmas power over us with their many man made poisons. 

im not a stoner, never was a user of mj. believe it or not, i do not use any of this cannabis stuff i make for relaxing or whatever its called. a nice crisp chardonnay is my drug of choice. and while in the beginning i was against legalization, i am grateful my state-CO-made it legal for me to buy or grow a couple of my own plants so i can make my own medicine for the cancer and fibromyalgia. it was literally life changing--especially the relief from the fibro pain. gave me my life back. 

i agree that each person must do some research and study up on it before using it, something that i spent alot of time on. it must be respected and not over used---but there will always be nimrods who just want only to get buzzed and make excuses as to why they have to have it.. the people who need cannabis should not be penalized because of the nimrods.

in a prepper forum i wanted to share this info for 'just in case down the road' it is needed to help someone. if it can help one person, its is good.


----------



## camo2460

jazzy12 said:


> camo2460,
> i understand your position and do not disagree. there will always be people who abuse things, are looking for an excuse to get high or numb themselves from life. that is no more my responsibility than if they drank a fifth of vodka--pot, booze, pills---people will do what they are gonna do.
> 
> the medicinal properties of this plant have been hidden for decades, the reaction of the govt to make it illegal is as ridiculous as it was to enact Prohibition. look at what that gave us--it created an opportunity for organized crime to get bigger, stronger, richer and more dangerous. making cannabis illegal stopped R&D to find out all it can do to help people and created big pharmas power over us with their many man made poisons.
> 
> im not a stoner, never was a user of mj. believe it or not, i do not use any of this cannabis stuff i make for relaxing or whatever its called. a nice crisp chardonnay is my drug of choice. and while in the beginning i was against legalization, i am grateful my state-CO-made it legal for me to buy or grow a couple of my own plants so i can make my own medicine for the cancer and fibromyalgia. it was literally life changing--especially the relief from the fibro pain. gave me my life back.
> 
> i agree that each person must do some research and study up on it before using it, something that i spent alot of time on. it must be respected and not over used---but there will always be nimrods who just want only to get buzzed and make excuses as to why they have to have it.. the people who need cannabis should not be penalized because of the nimrods.
> 
> in a prepper forum i wanted to share this info for 'just in case down the road' it is needed to help someone. if it can help one person, its is good.


jazzy I agree with you 100%, and did not mean to give the impression that you were a "stoner", you sure seem to know what you are doing, however most people don't, they think that if it is "natural" it can't do any harm, but Water Hemlock is natural and one mouthful will kill in minutes. What People don't seem to understand is that there are Chemical compounds in Plants that are Medicinal, but if you mix one or more substances with that Compound, an entirely different Compound can be created, sort of like mixing Beach and drain cleaner. One example of two Herbs that should not be mixed is Butterfly Weed (Pleurisy Root) and Goldenseal. Butterfly Weed is used for Pleurisy, Water retention, Pneumonia and fluid in the Lungs, Goldenseal is used for Colds, Flu and Pneumonia to help dry up congestion. When combined they intensify the effect of drying up unwanted Fluids and continue to dry up all Fluids in the Body, causing severe Dehydration and causing a dramatic drop in B/P. This could kill an already Ill Person, and this is why I am against self medication in the case of serious Disease, and why one should always consult with a trained practitioner even when using Herbs that "seem" to be harmless such as Marijuana.


----------



## Grimm

Do I need to lay the "Slap" down...?!


----------



## DrPrepper

Balls004 said:


> Cannibis based drugs are gateway drugs... A gateway away from the overpriced "legal" drugs that big Pharma companies pay a lot of money to the government (actually the politicians who run our government) to keep cannabinoid based drugs illegal.
> 
> It seems to me that big Pharma has no intention of letting the government ever actually perform the research necessary to obtain FDA approval for cannabiniod derivatives to be administered until the drug companies can come up with an synthesized version that eliminates home grown competition.
> 
> I had a severe case of the shingles a little over two years ago. I still deal with the residual nerve damage today. I'm pretty sure that cannabis drugs certainly would have been better than the other drugs they tried on me to deal with the pain.
> 
> Maybe one day our kids will look back and ask "What were they thinking?"


There are pharmaceutically-produced cannabis-type products already being used. One I am very familiar with is Marinol (dronabinol). This is used quite frequently for nausea and vomiting as a result of chemo and other disease processes. It is also used as an appetite stimulant for patients with AIDS.

Sorry to hear about your shingles, though. I know that is a miserable thing to have to deal with.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Oops, I posted this before I saw the response from DrFaceFixer!


----------



## jazzy12

camo2460, i do agree totally about needing to educate oneself, it is always important to do before embarking on something new.

balls004--i missed your mention of having shingles, im so sorry. i have had to deal with it before and it is nasty. this is what has worked for me 100%.

try L-lysine 500mg 4 times a day, add a vit C tablet and a Vit B complex. the symptoms start to decrease in a day or so, but you MUST take it for 2 full weeks. over the years doing this when i got the beginnings of a shingles attack i started the L-lysine and each time it has gotten rid of it before it developed into a full blown case. take it for the 2 full weeks. there have been times over the years when i was broke and all i had was the L-lysine (cheap price for large bottle at walmart) and it still worked on its own. maybe get a bottle and keep it for next time.

hi dr anderson, i have read about Marinol and its side effects, pros and cons. id rather just grow a plant and use it instead of a synthetic version. it offers synthetic THC and none of the good cannabinoids. to me, its kinda like why take synthetic chocolate instead of the read stuff? 
just me


----------



## drfacefixer

jazzy12 said:


> making cannabis illegal stopped R&D to find out all it can do to help people and created big pharmas power over us with their many man made poisons.


This is incorrect. making any substance illegal does not stop research and development. Analytical labs that develop drug testing have every schedule 1 type drug there is and synthesize all the drugs metabolites. Most every abused recreational drug was developed and brought the the market for at least a short period of time. PCP was brought to market in the 1950s as an anesthetic pharmaceutical drug but was taken off the market in 1965 due to the high prevalence of dissociative hallucinogenic side effects. At this time Park Davis created Ketamine - which was a synthetic derivative of PCP and had much less side effects. It is still widely used today. PCP also serves a purpose in research providing an animal model of psychosis and decades early provided a dopamine model to helped further our understanding of Parkinsons.

Camo cited perfect examples of natural substances that have beneficial effects but also many undesirable compounds. Medicine men, Curanderos, ect were early pharmacists that knew how to prepare these compounds to extract the ideal compounds and limit the undesirable side effects.

Cannabis effects on treating cancer rather than just being used for pain control and appetite is being studied and shows some promise. Pro legalization groups try to make it sound like there are $$$ reasons for not legalizing - as if oncologists and pharmacy companies would go out of business. This is simply not true. It would be one more welcomed bullet in the chamber for oncologists to beat cancer. There is way more cancer and people dying of cancer than there is profit in treating it. The research just isn't there yet.

Your idea of eating the whole "chocolate" instead of just the synthesized 
flavanoids and antioxidants from the chocolate leaves out the key aspect of amplification and isolation of the actual compounds that are beneficial. These compounds have well known heart-health benefits but they key is getting them without the added sugar and fat of everyday chocolate. The average person doesn't seek out 70% dark cocoa unsweetened chocolate - they think " I will eat this hersey's bar and have some wine...for my heart ofcourse"

What if cannabis can reduce some tumor burden, but you would have to smoke or ingest incapacitating levels of it?

In the coming decades, more states will legalize cannabis. My best guess on the subject is that this will occur once states like CO and WA demonstrate that the fear of 100X more accidents, increased use of hard drugs (gateway theory), and the population turning into socialist stoners is nothing more that a perceived fear. If the good outways the bad, then it will happen.


----------



## BillS

Marijuana use causes brain damage and loss of IQ which is permanent in the young. The idea of cannabis medicine is a joke except for its temporary use in treating nausea or loss of appetite in cancer patients. The stereotypical pothead is a lazy apathetic loser and I would add that they also have a dead conscience. The worst people I've known are potheads. How else do you abuse your wife, neglect your kids, and still feel good about yourself?

Some people make the mistake that because marijuana use doesn't immediately kill them that it must be good for them. Or they mistakenly think that getting high is a somehow therapeutic.

The most hilarious thing is the smug arrogance in some potheads. They think that using marijuana makes them superior to people who abuse alcohol. I'm a nondrinker but I can have a glass of wine everyday with no ill effects. But there is no safe consumption level for marijuana. It makes people look older too. You want to look 60 when you're 45? Start smoking pot when you're young and do it your whole life. 

And of course you have the self-deceiving people who say that God created marijuana so it must be good. But God also created poison ivy and I wouldn't smoke that either.


----------



## Caribou

BillS said:


> Marijuana use causes brain damage and loss of IQ which is permanent in the young. The idea of cannabis medicine is a joke except for its temporary use in treating nausea or loss of appetite in cancer patients. The stereotypical pothead is a lazy apathetic loser and I would add that they also have a dead conscience. The worst people I've known are potheads. How else do you abuse your wife, neglect your kids, and still feel good about yourself?


You and I have different life experiences. The people that I hang with that are pot users are active in their community and highly successful. Many are also preppers. These people are highly intelligent, highly motivated, and hard workers. Several, like myself, no longer feel the desire to use pot. I didn't have a bad experience, I just moved on. I don't know another drug like that.

While the type of people you describe are certainly around I don't blame the pot. The ones that abuse pot abuse other drugs as well. I know people that have abused prescription pain meds. Shall we make those schedule one as well? Pot may be a symptom in some people and yet not be the problem.


----------



## camo2460

Just because you have sh*t heads that use Pot, doesn't mean that the Pot made them sh*t heads, they were like that before they used Pot.


----------



## tmttactical

Caribou said:


> You and I have different life experiences. The people that I hang with that are pot users are active in their community and highly successful. Many are also preppers. These people are highly intelligent, highly motivated, and hard workers. Several, like myself, no longer feel the desire to use pot. I didn't have a bad experience, I just moved on. I don't know another drug like that.
> 
> While the type of people you describe are certainly around I don't blame the pot. The ones that abuse pot abuse other drugs as well. I know people that have abused prescription pain meds. Shall we make those schedule one as well? Pot may be a symptom in some people and yet not be the problem.


In my younger - dumber days, I did enjoy a bud once in a while. I quit when my oldest son asked "What's this Daddy?". Can't tell your kids not to do drugs if you are doing drugs. I was a hard working professional and paid my way through life, no government assistance. Everybody I knew that used, also worked. There are social drinkers and then there are alcoholics. The same with weed users. JMHO.


----------



## jazzy12

when i was diagnosed neither my oncologist or my surgeon would talk to me about using cannabis for my breast cancer, even th it was legal in my state. they got the deer in the headlights look and refused to discuss anything or read anything or explore ANY options except cut me, radiate me and give me pills. i was not a person, i was a tumor to be dealt with. that is their business model.

i took it upon myself to research and try the cannabis oil paste to try to shrink my tumor in the 3 wks i had before surgery, it worked. i told them what i was doing and they didnt want to hear it, they actually pretended i did not say what i said. totally ignored me. hey, it worked, it shrunk a good bit in that short time, my breast was hardly damaged and i learned a real good lesson.

never assume a doctor knows more than you about your problem, research EVERYTHING, ask questions and it is ok to disagree with them.

there is no question in my mind that big pharma worked to keep medical mj under wraps. it used to be legal for pharmacists to make things with for pain relief. if people can grow and make their own medicine, they dont make money. we are a nation hooked on drugs. take this pill for this problem , then take that pill for the complications the first pills gives, get sicker because you are treating the symptoms and not the disease, there are more pills. i saw what happened to my mother. i watched my brother die slowly from cancer after rounds of chemo and radiation getting sicker and weaker. no thank you, i want off that merry-go-round. 

bill, i have known some mean spirited lazy ass pot heads too, but i guarantee you they were that way before the pot---like alcohol can bring out a persons true nature so can pot. like alcohol, you abuse it it messes you up.

im not trying to get into a pissing contest with anyone. it is not an exaggeration that cannabis can cure diseases. looks like you are making an assumption based on knowing some crummy people who use pot--

God created mj and it IS good. 
what a person does with it is the key.
God created the grape and the process of fermentation to make wine. 
wine is good. what one does with wine is the key,
and you can say the same for chocolate or hops or anything. it is not the plant, it is what people do with it.

call me self deceived if you want but who is actually deceived? the person who studies and experiences to see what actually happens and how it can be used safely or the person who refuses to think or explore or research or touch it because of negative connotations?

im not a pot head. i dont get high or buzzed. i use it for pan control and yes it works.
i used it for shrinking a tumor and yes it worked
i Know it can help others.

i did not make this thread to cause any controversy, i just wanted to share what i went thru, what i used, how it helped me and how others can make their own. 
in the future if things go to crap as so many here suspect, being able to grown a couple plants and make your own medicine stuff can be a big difference. 

heck, the salve alone for rub in pain relief for joints and muscles is worth it. the tincture for nerve pain, good grief, i cant tell you how much a difference it made in my life just by taking 2T a couple times a day and the pain is gone.

im not a chemist, i have no degrees or phd or md or nothing, im just an old lady. i grow things, i make things, i try things, i research and learn things. if this will help just one person that is good enough for me.
God bless yall


----------



## lilmissy0740

Wow jazzy. You are an inspiration. I would love to hear more from you.


----------



## millertimedoneright

BillS said:


> Marijuana use causes brain damage and loss of IQ which is permanent in the young. The idea of cannabis medicine is a joke except for its temporary use in treating nausea or loss of appetite in cancer patients. The stereotypical pothead is a lazy apathetic loser and I would add that they also have a dead conscience. The worst people I've known are potheads. How else do you abuse your wife, neglect your kids, and still feel good about yourself?
> 
> Some people make the mistake that because marijuana use doesn't immediately kill them that it must be good for them. Or they mistakenly think that getting high is a somehow therapeutic.
> 
> The most hilarious thing is the smug arrogance in some potheads. They think that using marijuana makes them superior to people who abuse alcohol. I'm a nondrinker but I can have a glass of wine everyday with no ill effects. But there is no safe consumption level for marijuana. It makes people look older too. You want to look 60 when you're 45? Start smoking pot when you're young and do it your whole life.
> 
> And of course you have the self-deceiving people who say that God created marijuana so it must be good. But God also created poison ivy and I wouldn't smoke that either.


Brain damage and loss of iq? I wonder if the Drs, lawyers, school teachers, and other professionals that smoke daily feel the same way? Cannabis medicine is a joke? I wonder if the thousands of Drs and researchers who are finding new uses for the natural drug everyday feel the same way? No safe consumption level for marijuana? Tell that to the millions of hardworking smokers throughout this country who do jobs that require far more intelligence than you or I possess and smoke daily while doing so. You are throwing out a lot of stereotypical stoner lore which is based upon nothing but falsehoods created by our government and is in no way based on facts. If the worst people you know are potheads I can guarantee they would be much worse if they were drunks instead of smoked. Smoking calms and relaxes it doesn't make people bad. I find it odd that I can find people brainwashed by the government on a site for prepping.


----------



## ras1219como

Let me just say first and foremost that I don't necessarily agree with the legalization of Marijuana for recreational use. One cannot deny that there is research that suggests some negative effects from long term Marijuana use. As far as I know that research involves only the smoking of Marijuana not topical use or other ingestion methods. For example, like with any other kind of smoking, inhaling Marijuana smoke isn't good for your lungs....duh. One also cannot deny that there are medicinal benefits to using Marijuana in a safe and responsible manner. 

Now with that out of the way let me just say...to address BillS....

In my line of work I see a lot of drug addicts, alcoholics, pill heads, etc. I would MUCH rather someone smoke a joint than shoot up Meth or Heroin. There are drugs out there that are beyond damaging to the human body, they rip families apart, and cause huge burdens on society. Marijuana is at the bottom of the pile when it comes to problems. If pot heads are the worst people you've met then you've never met a Meth addict who leaves their dirty needles in their kids diaper bag.


----------



## lilmissy0740

My s-i-l is a prison guard. She says to sit with new inmates as they come in with an addiction is awful. She has not ever once had to sit with a "pothead". Alcoholics are the worse to detox, then heroine, meth and coke.


----------



## drfacefixer

lilmissy0740 said:


> My s-i-l is a prison guard. She says to sit with new inmates as they come in with an addiction is awful. She has not ever once had to sit with a "pothead". Alcoholics are the worse to detox, then heroine, meth and coke.


I was going to say something similar. Alcoholics are the worst to deal with in the hospital. Drug induced psychosis can be controlled medically. Alcohol abuse, delirium tremors, ect can be treated with benzos but they usually look, act, and (sometimes die) just like Nic cage in leaving Las Vegas. There are plenty of long term negative effects with marijuana just as there are with alcohol. I guess we just have to agree to let adults choose their own poison as long as others in the community don't have to foot too much of the bill. I feel that same way about tobacco. Why should My insurance premiums have to cover those that end up with a completely preventable cancer or lung disease.


----------



## camo2460

lilmissy0740 said:


> My s-i-l is a prison guard. She says to sit with new inmates as they come in with an addiction is awful. She has not ever once had to sit with a "pothead". Alcoholics are the worse to detox, then heroine, meth and coke.


Those of us who are, or who have been in LE can tell many stories of the terrible aftermath of Drug abuse. To say that it is "awful" is putting it mildly, but even recreational use of Pot just doesn't have the same negative effects as, for example, Meth, Heroin, PCP, or Bath Salts, just to name a few. These are truly dangerous Drugs, and for someone to put Pot in the same category as those Drugs really needs to wake up and get their facts straight. I have seen PCP users strain against restraints so hard that they break their own Arms. I have seen Meth Heads "tweaking" so bad that they were shooting at everyone and every thing that moved, including their Children. I know of one Person who, in a Bath Salts induced Rage, cut his Girl Friends Head off, and a Woman who ran her Husband over with the Family Car, numerous times, with her Children in the Car, while "high" on Meth....but I have never seen a Person while "high" on Pot assault an Officer, or anyone else for that matter. I have never seen a "Pot Head" beat his Wife, or abuse his Children, or kill someone. The worse thing that does happen though is a serious case of the Munchies, and a late night run to McDonalds. I am in no way advocating the recreational use of ANY Drug, the fact is though that there are those who do use recreationally, and if Pot is the only thing they are using, then they are ahead of the game. I would much rather deal with a Pot Head than one high on PCP.


----------



## myrtle55

Many year ago while being treated for permanent nerve damage and ptsd, the docs at the VA recommended pot as a more effectual medication than anything they could prescribe. Neurosurgeons and neuropsych docs alike. But they are a federal agency and therefore unable to actually prescribe. I went to medical marijuana store and got educated about the CBD AND THC differentiation. The CBD works for me and I receive no "high" from it. I am a medical card carrying user, as they recommended a doc that could do so. So yes, lots of bung heads, but not all of us cry poor and have a hand out..I am financially secure, emotionally balanced, my faith and family and country uppermost in my life. Just sayin..☺


----------



## jazzy12

myrtle55, 
congrats on finding the right thing to help you. most people just assume people use pot as an excuse to get high and that is incorrect. it can do so much good. i hope you are allowed in your state to grow your own plants to save money. the dispensaries can really sock it to ya on costs. i also have a medical card, being able to make my own medicines has been extremely helpful. i could not afford to buy in the stores.

i just finished a batch of the cannabis paste made with coconut oil yesterday. i used 8 oz dried pot from last year and made 16 half pint jars, one jar makes about a months worth of capsules so im set for a year. if i had to buy that it would have cost from $800 and upwards. 

i wish you continued good health and healing.

thanks to the kind folks here, i hope this all helps someone. any questions im glad to help.


----------



## drfacefixer

Balls004 said:


> Cannibis based drugs are gateway drugs... A gateway away from the overpriced "legal" drugs that big Pharma companies pay a lot of money to the government (actually the politicians who run our government) to keep cannabinoid based drugs illegal.
> 
> It seems to me that big Pharma has no intention of letting the government ever actually perform the research necessary to obtain FDA approval for cannabiniod derivatives to be administered until the drug companies can come up with an synthesized version that eliminates home grown competition.


Historically speaking, this is inaccurate. Park Davis, Ely Lily, and Laroche all had tinctures of Cannabis as some of their top selling drugs in the early 19th century. If you can find these old bottles, they are worth a lot of money. These products began to decline in the 1930s partially due to the creation of the hypodermic needle, newer sedative hypnotic drugs, and ALOT of pressure from Harry J Anslinger the first commissioner of the Federal Bureau of Narcotics. He had the backing of William Hearst who gained financially from controlling the paper market ie...making hemp paper and products illegal. Hearst, who was the largest newspaper publisher, had no troubles linking marijuana to mexican degenerates/rapists (fear of immigrants), black jazz musicians that "thought weed made them equal to whites". This racial based propaganda gained backing which led to the 1937 marijuana tax act. The tax of the $100 per oz (equal to $2972 today) killed the hemp industry, research, medicinal and legal use of cannabis. During WWII the law was suspended and a "Hemp for victory" campaign was initiated to produce needed cordage, parachutes, and other military necessities.

I wont continue on with laws since then which again were more based more on social fears in the 60's 70's and politically conservative 80's. Needless to say, the American Medical Association, Pharmacy associations, and many medical and scientific professional rallied against these restrictive laws. But by this time, Pharmaceutical companies had moved in a different direction with the discovery of anti psychotics and interest in brain chemistry - Notice how the mental hospitals\permanent homes, lobotomies, shock treatments, and horrible other ideas to treat mental illness coincidentally disappeared with creation of the first generation drugs. Many of these people were able to return home and be cared for by family again with the use of drugs like clozapine.

For anyone interested in reading more on this subject, I recommend the frontlinePBS special  and the book Drugged by Richard Miller. There is alot of history being repeated. Trump's Campaign Mgmt has taken a few pages of this playbook.

PS..Surgery and Anesthesia are something I do everyday. Reading about the development and the future of the profession is all part of being informed.


----------



## jazzy12

just finished a new batch of the No Nonsense Pain Relief Salve. 48hrs steping in coconut oil in a crockpot set on low. strain, jar, label.

this is athe salve that is edible and is for severe pain. i have been using it externally on lower back cause i messed it up bad. i have found a good rub lasts a couple hours then i need to repeat. 

hope you guys are trying things out for yourself


----------



## tleeh1

This is an interesting thread, and I appreciate the Jazzy's recipes and experiences, as well as all the other comments. I've thought about sharing this for a while, so here goes&#8230;

In April 2014, hubby was diagnosed with stage 4 neuroendocrine pancreatic cancer (PNET). This was a nasty diagnosis (very few folks make it past 2 yrs), and since it had metastasized into his liver, surgery was not an option. He was one very sick guy - his ChromograninA (cancer count) was 29,875, one of the highest his oncologist had ever seen. Four of the five doctors treating him in the hospital wanted to release him to hospice care; it wasn't looking good. However, his oncologist suggested starting a new therapy that had just been approved by the FDA in January '14 - a targeted chemo-therapy of one shot of Sandostatin a month along with a daily 5mg dose of Afinitor.

So we came home and started the targeted chemo. Luckily, he had no adverse affects, and started to regain some strength. Unfortunately, PNETs are rare, and one of those 'orphan' diseases that not many folks work with - only about 1,000 cases are diagnosed each year in the US. In fact, his oncologist was the only one at the local cancer clinic who had any experience with treating PNET patients - she'd had 3 over the course of nearly 20 years. The Sandostatin/Afinitor combination is the only drug currently out there that offers any real hope for control - no cure is likely.

We did a lot of research in May about alternative treatments and clinical trials. Not much going on, but CBD oil (the non-psychoactive ingredient in Cannabis) was showing some promise. Unfortunately, we live in a state that has not legalized general medical use - we do have some clinical trials going on for children with seizures - but nothing else was legal. When we asked his doctor about CBD oil, she just shook her head and said she couldn't discuss it.

In our research, we discovered that several companies offer "hemp oil" as 'nutritional supplements' and they ARE legal in all 50 states. Don't ask me why or how, but it's true. We decided to try it - what was there to loose? - we ordered a 1oz bottle of 100mg of Cibidex CBD tincture from a company called HempMeds (about $50 a bottle). I fully expected the DEA and FBI to follow the mailman to the door when he delivered it, but that didn't happen. <lol>

Hubby started a regular evening dose in late May 2014, and immediately began feeling 'better' - not 'high' but 'better'. At his June appointment, his labs were stable and the doctor was pleased that he wasn't having any adverse affects from the chemo. In July, his cancer count was down to 250 - a WONDERFUL improvement! I'm sure it was a combination of the pharmaceuticals and the CBD, but have no way to prove that feeling. By September his ChromograninA count was at 165 - again no proof as to what was the cause of that, but thankful, nevertheless. His CT scans didn't show any growth or additional tumors, but no real reduction in size, either. Basically, we were at a standstill - but even that was welcome news.

In January of 2015, his counts were still in the 165 range, so his doctor upped his dosage of Afinitor to 7.5mg, and he continued on the daily dose of the 100mg of Cibidex. For the next 9 months, nothing changed, either good or bad, except his red & white blood counts dropped below where they had held steady since we got home from the hospital - a published side-effect of the chemo drugs. The doctor tried a couple of iron infusions, a special injection to boost red cell production, and encouraged him to eat liver (yuck), but nothing much helped. By the end of September 2015, when nothing had improved (Chromogranin still sitting at 165), we decided to up the Cibidex to a 500mg dosage when we ordered the next time. He started that around November 1st. This was more expensive, though, $150 for a 2oz bottle.

In January of this year (2016), because the higher dosage of Afinitor wasn't doing anything -- his red count was still low, his CTs were unchanged, and he was starting to experience some jaw and muscle pain (another published side-effect) -- the doctor dropped him back to 5mg. Less than a week later, his Chromogranin test came back at 125. Made me say "Hummm&#8230;"

The last Chromogranin test in April came in at 103, and his labs are all near the normal range. His red & white counts are back to where they were in December 2014, and his liver function has improved considerably. Nothing else has been added or removed from his diet or medications. I firmly believe it is the higher Cibedex dosage, and has nothing really to do with the pharmaceuticals. He's scheduled for his next complete set of tests in mid-August (CT, total blood work, and Chromogranin), and we're hoping to get below 100 on this one.

So, I've only got our own anecdotal evidence as to positive results of CBD oil usage on this particular type of cancer. He feels good, but he's not cured. I wish we were able to use the full-strength stuff offered in other states. We may find ourselves moving to one of those areas in the next year, though, since CBD is still only available for seizure disorders here. Hubby has, however, made it longer than many folks do diagnosed with the same disease, so we are thankful for that, and, while we take it one month at a time, we are looking toward a more positive future.


----------



## camo2460

tleeh1 what an awesome and wonderful story. It still amazes me how it seems that we are often drawn to a particular Herb, and it turns out to be the "one". Our ancient ancestors claimed that our Plant Brothers and Sisters knew when we were Ill and needed help, and would then be found growing in close proximity. I really hope that your Husband makes a full and complete recovery.


----------



## JayJay

I only know of one company that sells Hemp Seed Oil.
I paid $25 for a gallon 5 years ago. Searched online to re-order and it is now $75.
I ordered from one website and didn't get confirmation and after two weeks not receiving it, ordered from another website for same price, $75.
AND, after receiving the last order, UPS brought the first order.
So, now I have years' worth of Hemp Seed Oil.
I take it EVERY day. Usually 2 tsp or 1 TB.
It will heal most all skin irritations, but it stains anything it touches. And another great healer is Chickweed. It healed a cancerous bump on my arm.
It took 3 months applying and using a bandaid, but it was preferrred treatment rather than seeing a dermatologist and having it burned or cut out.

Research the use of hemp oil decades ago. No cancer then, in comes the regulators, out goes hemp oil use and in comes cancer.

https://store.nutiva.com/cold-pressed-hemp-oil/

You can find it @ $75 --I did, but it took a search.

I am 65 and stopped taking hormone tablets years ago. I take no prescription drugs.


----------



## jeff47041

tleeh1, thanks for telling us about this! I pray that your husband keeps progressing.


----------



## jazzy12

tleeh1
what a story. i wish you guys were in a legal state. the cost of that oil seems real high, but thats the way it is sometimes. praying for you. the RSO-
rick simpsom oil is powerful stuff if you can ever get it.

i did a quikc search on the CBD rich hemp oil
have you seen this site? you can comapre prices and product to see if it is a better deal.

https://discovercbd.com/collections/cbd-capsules


----------



## tleeh1

Thanks for the link, jazzy. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Oomingmak

Good to read this info. I have been on the other end.....LEO ...........for many years. Yet I have neighbours and friends that get some relief from cannibis. 
who am I to day no.......... if it works I am good with it.


As a side line............ does the Cannibis or hash oil work in the well known brownies? Strictly talking about pain relief. Thanks you.


----------



## Cotton

tleeth1, wish you the best. As you know the hemp oil was just legalized in our home state. But there is a catch built into the law. The percentage of cbds in the oil is set at about 1%, so useless. There is a website out of state that is supposed to have a quality product but it's about $100 an ounce.


----------



## Magus

W33d is cheaper and less addicting than say 0xycodone.
won't wreck your stomach either.

Just remember pharma-fans:
Little billy smoked some crack,
and damn near had a heart attack!
Little Johnny smoked some pot,
stupid and hungry is all he got. 

CHEMS KILL, weed is natural!


----------



## jazzy12

hi Oomingmak,
yes, the edibles do work for pain relief. i know many, many people who use this method. there are many different ways to take the CBD/THC and baking or cooking or the candy route is one way. a person just needs to find the right amount to take and not over do. for some a quarter is enough every few hours, others may need half or whole, it really depends on your level of pain and how much you take. i know an old lady with years of chronic pain that used to take oxy and other things she waas given for pain and she had to deal with a whole host of problems because of it. when medical mj became legal in her state her daughter got her a brownie to try and she was amazed at how much a half of a bronwie a day did for her. no pain or extremely little.

so now she no longer takes any pain meds, just has a brownie she cuts up and eats throughout the day. that is all she needs and does not get goofy or sleepy. and her daughter says her mom is a much nicer person to be around since she no longer is in so much pain or on the drugs and grouchy. lol. 

i prefer the edible salves or oil or paste because it is easier for me to fill a capsule and keep track. of how many caps i need to do what.

i also belive it is much safer than pharma drugs.


----------



## Magus

http://www.vaporseller.com/magic-flight-launch-box.html?gclid=CKLYr9m04s0CFU0vgQodSS0IOA

No funky hippy smell, no bouts of idiocy, near instant pain relief AND once vaped, can be used as edibles or smoked
for the OTHER effect..OR SO I HEARD SOMEWHERE OR ANOTHER from somebody someplace...


----------



## jazzy12

magus,
so this is for vaping a cannabis glycerine ?
i know some folk who do not like to smoke pot but steep it in food grade glycerine and vape it instead. ive seen the vap pens, or whatever they are called, i used one when i was working on quitting smoking, is this the same theory?


----------



## Magus

Honestly, no clue. My kid in Colorado uses his for resin if that's anything like it.
Again, no clue. I intend to smoke until I can do so no longer.


----------



## jazzy12

oh ok, i get it he burns the resin. lol, sorry sometimes im slow


----------



## millertimedoneright

The resin can be melted down and mixed with food grade glycerin and smoked in a vape pen.


----------



## jazzy12

been meaning to update, got my one year check up and am cancer free. got 4 more years to wait til they decide im "cured". i still take 4 cannabis paste capsules at bedtime for a maintenance dose and i will keep taking it. honestly i do not know if that is enough but thats what i settled on taking. so far so good. 

i still take a few tablespoons a day of the tincture for the fibro pain and it keeps the pain at bay. and boy do i feel it when i forget. i started adding in hemp oil to see if there is any difference i can tell. i first tried pure CBD oil that i bought to try and boy was that expensive. then i bought a small bottle of a 1:1 ration CBD/THC oil just to test it out. bnot that expsnsive but still.....

i made a batch of the recipe called Apostles Oil thats been used for cancer and stopping seizures for kids but have not started it yet.

different products help different people with different conditions. from what i have been learning and experimenting with you have to find the right one that works best for you. 
i never renewed the medical mj card, decided it was not worth it for where i live. no real need for it 
i hope this info helps someone down the road. i will post more as i complete some more experiments and try different recipes.
lifting up all you guys who are suffering and struggling with your health problems. may God help you find the right remedy perfect for you. its out there.


----------



## musketjim

I saw a documentary where smoking reefers causes a sort of madness, it turns you into a sex crazed person with no self control and hallucinations,:cheers: so be careful. It turns you into a wicked good piano player tho.artydance:


----------



## Woody

I saw that too, scared the bajesus out of me! Something about an axe or hatchet one of them had also. Them folks sure were laughing a lot about something though… 

On the lighter side of keeping with the thread. I will be going to Seattle for a week come Christmas. Or the Holiday Season to be more PC. My niece and ex-BIL are party animals, or so I hear. I will be trying some of that that there marijuana stuff. I am interested in seeing if Cannabis Indica helps with the neuropathy pains in my legs. So, I’ll be shopping and trying a few different strains. Possibly some oils also, we’ll see what is available.

They are searching out a good dispensary for me to go and talk to someone about it. Not that they probably don’t know them all by now or anything… Things have come a long way since the 60’s and 70’s. They really do have a variety of strains to help with just about everything. When I was growing, the difference in highs for the Sativa strains was amazing, even back then. I am sure with all the breeding that has been going on, well... Let’s just say I never remember feeling bad when I smoked it. I will try and remember to post the results. If I don’t, please yell at me to do it. I’m used to being yelled at for something or other so don’t hold back.


----------



## JayJay

i* first tried pure CBD oil that i bought to try and boy was that expensive.*

YEP!! I paid about $25 for a gallon 5 years ago--it lasts a long time taking 1 or 2TB a day.
When I ordered it a few months ago, it cost me $75 for a gallon and took weeks to receive the order.


----------



## jazzy12

wolly, for neuropathy pain i make a plain tincture with a plant that is mostly indica. i used to take a couple table spoons a few times a day to keep the pain at bay. now i use less of the tincture but add in 14 drops green dragon tincture which is a concentrate so i end up using about 1 tsp of plain tincture with 14 drops green dragon. it boosts it and the pain relief is better. 

ive been to several dispensaries here in CO, all claiming medicla, (of course) but i never had much sucess in talking to anyone there who actually KNEW the details, usst repeated phrases of take this, take this amount, etc. have not found a real medical person who studied, just store clerks. i hope your experience is better.

i hear and read alot about different strains and i think the higher CBD strains have their place in healing as the higher THC strains. may be disease specific, i dont know. i use what i can find or grow. i am leanring more about using either olive oil or coconut oil to make the medicine more bio-available. 

take the oil, gently melt it down in olive oil or coconut oil and you boost its ability to be used fully by the body----i still have a lot to learn


----------



## DM1791

I have a non-genetic form of Rheumatoid Arthritis that I was just diagnosed with this year after more than 15 years of repeated doctor visits, exams, x-rays, MRI's, etc. So far the doctors have put me on 6 different kinds of anti-inflammatory, 3 different steroids, and 4 different opiates trying to find a "treatment regimen" that will work for my pain.

Truth is the only thing I have found that really helps with the pain without completely wrecking my kidneys, stomach, liver, etc. is cannabis. And it's the only thing I can take on a regular basis without feeling like I'm starting to get the twitches between doses ( as is the case with Vicodin or Percocet).

I really wish the gov't would get off their collective asses and realize that this stuff has the potential to help people. I mean really help people who are miserable in pain. It's still illegal across the board here in NC, so I have go through black market channels to get this stuff. 

When finding relief from pain makes you a criminal, there's something wrong with the system.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

JayJay said:


> i* first tried pure CBD oil that i bought to try and boy was that expensive.*
> 
> YEP!! I paid about $25 for a gallon 5 years ago--it lasts a long time taking 1 or 2TB a day.
> When I ordered it a few months ago, it cost me $75 for a gallon and took weeks to receive the order.


That is still probably cheaper than Starbucks.


----------



## drfacefixer

DM1791 said:


> I have a non-genetic form of Rheumatoid Arthritis that I was just diagnosed with this year after more than 15 years of repeated doctor visits, exams, x-rays, MRI's, etc. So far the doctors have put me on 6 different kinds of anti-inflammatory, 3 different steroids, and 4 different opiates trying to find a "treatment regimen" that will work for my pain.
> 
> Truth is the only thing I have found that really helps with the pain without completely wrecking my kidneys, stomach, liver, etc. is cannabis. And it's the only thing I can take on a regular basis without feeling like I'm starting to get the twitches between doses ( as is the case with Vicodin or Percocet).
> 
> I really wish the gov't would get off their collective asses and realize that this stuff has the potential to help people. I mean really help people who are miserable in pain. It's still illegal across the board here in NC, so I have go through black market channels to get this stuff.
> 
> When finding relief from pain makes you a criminal, there's something wrong with the system.


Exactly. If you read the book Smoke Signals you can read story after story about how doctors were hung up for trying to help patients by establishing medical marijuana laws. Not only doctors, but researchers, veterans self medicating for PTSD...many many good people were victims of the war on drugs. Outside the specialty of oncology and pain specialists, it is still taboo to recommend cannabis. The CBD pathways were only discovered in the late 90s and there is still a lot of research to be done. Once regulations relax you will see the medical field have a much warmer embrace. Legally, even if the state allows medical use, you can be prosecuted at a federal level and drown in legal issues. Thus, few will sing the praises openly, they can direct you to the beneficial research that is once again starting to be published.


----------



## JayJay

jnrdesertrats said:


> That is still probably cheaper than Starbucks.


What is a starbucks??


----------



## Tirediron

JayJay said:


> What is a starbucks??


A place where snooty people go and pay way way too much for really crappy "coffee" in crappy thermoses, 
I only know the coffee is crappy cause someone gave MY wife a gift card


----------



## Cotton

DM1791 said:


> I have a non-genetic form of Rheumatoid Arthritis that I was just diagnosed with this year after more than 15 years of repeated doctor visits, exams, x-rays, MRI's, etc. So far the doctors have put me on 6 different kinds of anti-inflammatory, 3 different steroids, and 4 different opiates trying to find a "treatment regimen" that will work for my pain.
> 
> Truth is the only thing I have found that really helps with the pain without completely wrecking my kidneys, stomach, liver, etc. is cannabis. And it's the only thing I can take on a regular basis without feeling like I'm starting to get the twitches between doses ( as is the case with Vicodin or Percocet).
> 
> I really wish the gov't would get off their collective asses and realize that this stuff has the potential to help people. I mean really help people who are miserable in pain. It's still illegal across the board here in NC, so I have go through black market channels to get this stuff.
> 
> When finding relief from pain makes you a criminal, there's something wrong with the system.


Poke root tincture would help you, Phytolacca americana. I know it grows in NC. In fact I know someone in NC who would have some premade, and in SC, GA and AL. 

Poke is an excellent anti-inflammatory as well as an immunomodulator. It resets the immune system for folks with auto-immune illnesses. I take it everyday for my osteoarthritis as well as my elderly dad and a half dozen cousins.


----------



## Meerkat

I hear pot is good for lots of things, but be sure you don't get one of the ones the frankenfools have messed with. I heard the ' new ' merryjane is more potent and can be dangerous, plus why is it more potant, what have they done to it?

Personally I never liked the stuff it made me laugh at stuff that wasn't funny and last time I toked on that stuff in 1978 I was praying to get better, made all kinds of promises. So I sure won't be testign this new one.:surrender:


----------



## weedygarden

Meerkat said:


> I hear pot is good for lots of things, but be sure you don't get one of the ones the frankenfools have messed with. I heard the ' new ' merryjane is more potent and can be dangerous, plus why is it more potant, what have they done to it?
> 
> Personally I never liked the stuff it made me laugh at stuff that wasn't funny and last time I toked on that stuff in 1978 I was praying to get better, made all kinds of promises. So I sure won't be testing this new one.:surrender:


I am not a user, at all, but I know people who do. Evidently, there are many strains or hybrid types of marijuana, and especially here in Colorado, where it was legalized, there are many types available. I had someone tell me that different types have different affects. There are some that after you smoke, you just need to sit down and let life go by for a while.

Think of corn or rice and how many varieties there are of other crops. The potent strains are being grown more and more.

I have never been in a pot shop, but I can drive by several in one single day. Evidently there are 7 within a mile of me, and 16 within 2 miles. I'll bet you can go in and the people who wait on you can sell you a variety of strains and tell you the difference in it's affects on you when you smoke it.

Years ago, I knew people who would go out and find "ditch weed". It grows along the rivers in places such as Nebraska and Missouri. I have seen it growing along railroad tracks in eastern Nebraska. I believe it may be leftover from the days when hemp was grown for industrial purposes, such as rope making. (Remember this if you are ever out wandering around after SHTF and you could use a rope or cordage for some purpose.) People would find where it was in the day light, and then go out at night and harvest. Evidently, ditch weed is not that potent, but it will get you high.


----------



## DM1791

Meerkat said:


> I hear pot is good for lots of things, but be sure you don't get one of the ones the frankenfools have messed with. I heard the ' new ' merryjane is more potent and can be dangerous, plus why is it more potant, what have they done to it?
> 
> Personally I never liked the stuff it made me laugh at stuff that wasn't funny and last time I toked on that stuff in 1978 I was praying to get better, made all kinds of promises. So I sure won't be testign this new one.:surrender:


 It isn't so much that the growers are "doing" anything to the cannabis plant itself. The newer strains that have higher THC content are the result of very careful and, at times, very prolonged selective breeding programs. It's the same principle behind any other breeding program, really. At the beginning people would simply find the plant that got them the best feeling, and then propagate that plant.

Over the years that kind of selective breeding resulted in distinct strains. Then, when you cross breed those distinct strains, new properties and genetic combinations come about. It's the same process that has given rise to various strains of corn like silver queen, yellow queen, etc.


----------



## Meerkat

weedygarden said:


> I am not a user, at all, but I know people who do. Evidently, there are many strains or hybrid types of marijuana, and especially here in Colorado, where it has was legalized, there are many types available. I had someone tell me that different types have different affects. There are some that after you smoke, you just need to sit down and let life go by for a while.
> 
> Think of corn or rice and how many varieties there are of other crops. The potent strains are being grown more and more.
> 
> I have never been in a pot shop, but I can drive by several in one single day. Evidently there are 7 within a mile of me, and 16 within 2 miles. I'll bet you can go in and the people who wait on you can sell you a variety of strains and tell you the difference in it's affects on you when you smoke it.
> 
> Years ago, I knew people who would go out and find "ditch weed". It grows along the rivers in places such as Nebraska and Missouri. I have seen it growing along railroad tracks in eastern Nebraska. I believe it may be leftover from the days when hemp was grown for industrial purposes, such as rope making. (Remember this if you are ever out wandering around after SHTF and you could use a rope or cordage for some purpose.) People would find where it was in the day light, and then go out at night and harvest. Evidently, ditch weed is not that potent, but it will get you high.


 I'm for legalizing it if nothign else that it takes away some of the profits from drug cartels. Although teh origianl drug cartels will still make trillions off taxing it. And it does seem to help many who use it for medicine.

People who want to use it will get it anyway. And the gov will make money off it either way. Maybe it is to increase their profits from stronger drugs plus get rid of ' undisirables who are too strung out to push it. New blood in the market so to speak. I hate what drugs has done to the youth in this nation but we all have to take a certain amount of blame for that. I still remember when most young people didn't even know what drugs were much less use them. Most of black and white Amnericans had fathers at home and never heard fo drive by shootings. Enter the insane hippy sexaul revolution inspired by commnunist and war profiteers. Not talking about pot here but hard drugs.


----------



## Meerkat

DM1791 said:


> It isn't so much that the growers are "doing" anything to the cannabis plant itself. The newer strains that have higher THC content are the result of very careful and, at times, very prolonged selective breeding programs. It's the same principle behind any other breeding program, really. At the beginning people would simply find the plant that got them the best feeling, and then propagate that plant.
> 
> Over the years that kind of selective breeding resulted in distinct strains. Then, when you cross breed those distinct strains, new properties and genetic combinations come about. It's the same process that has given rise to various strains of corn like silver queen, yellow queen, etc.


 Possible. And I hope so for the peoples sake.

A song for the occasion. Always liked Dr.Hook and the " Medicine" Show


----------



## Meerkat

Just don't get stoned with Penny. Or you could be treatign another illness.


----------



## AmishHeart

That's pretty messed up


----------



## Meerkat

AmishHeart said:


> That's pretty messed up


 Yes it is, so are they and VD.
I liked some of their songs in the 60s and 70s. Far as I'm concerned most entertainmnet from sports to music and movies is messed up now.

I am for legalizing pot but like everythign lese it needs to be used with caution. Prescription drugs are even worse in some ways. I saw live and in person what they did to returning vets leaving VA with bag full of the poisons. Same as today. Like I said this is hell imo. Too many innocent die or hurt for the benefit of the evil ones.


----------



## Meerkat

C&W brand of praise for the 'weed'.


----------



## crabapple

DM1791 said:


> It isn't so much that the growers are "doing" anything to the cannabis plant itself. The newer strains that have higher THC content are the result of very careful and, at times, very prolonged selective breeding programs. It's the same principle behind any other breeding program, really. At the beginning people would simply find the plant that got them the best feeling, and then propagate that plant.
> 
> Over the years that kind of selective breeding resulted in distinct strains. Then, when you cross breed those distinct strains, new properties and genetic combinations come about. It's the same process that has given rise to various strains of corn like silver queen, yellow queen, etc.


I have not smoked it in 36 years, because smoke is not good for you.
I am now being told that cannabis as many healing properties, but THC is not one of them. That the oil is better then any other form of Cannabis.So some researcher are breeding the THC out of the Cannabis & the the new strain will become legal in all state because it can not be abused to get high.
But what do I know, I am out of the game.


----------



## AmishHeart

I have an aversion to all mood altering drugs, including the prescription ones. Our oldest son is brain damaged from all the drugs he's done and probably is still doing.(when he's not in prison). Haven't heard from him in years, and nothing we could do would make him stop. Can't handle watching people high on anything.


----------



## phideaux

I tried weed in the 60s, meh ... beer worked better.:dunno:

Gave it *all *up when my kids started coming (50 years ago),

Now , that being said , if there was a weed that would help me or my wife's pain and health problems (without adverse side effects) I would surely take a serious look into it.

Jim


----------



## Woody

Ok. So&#8230; Went to Washington, the state not that other place. There are many places to purchase recreational pot. Pretty strict on rules; roped off area as you go in to check ID's and all that but once in, just a store that sold a lot of pipes and pot. And yes, the man I talked to was pretty much a stoner. Just what I would expect. He knew a lot about what highs they would produce, not so much on the medicinal strains.

I knew exactly what I was looking for, high CDB, low THC. Settled on something called "Grape Ape" or something. Straight Indica breed. Just over 19% CDB, 0% THC. Might have been 9.-something%, I didn't bring back the package. I also got a non-alcohol spray. Similar to a tincture it seems.

Good and bad news on the results. I like to hear the bad news first, get it out of the way. So you'll get it that way. It did induce euphoria. Mild, but altered my state of mind. I'd say similar to a 3 or 4 beer buzz. Couple shots or glass of wine if you swing that way. Couch potato material for those folks who do smoke it and know what that means. Not something I would do during the day if I had other tasks to perform. Driving comes to mind. I know I used to smoke and drive all the time but now a days, not so much. I did not have any concentration at all, no initiative either. Would be good for bedtime.

Good news now? Worked like a charm. They are onto something with the CDB for sure. Took every bit of the neurotrophy pain away. Better even than some narcotics I have tried! Even less of the mind-altering effects of the pharmaceuticals too. Anyone who has dosed themselves with opioids knows what I am talking about there.

I had about 2.5 hours of bliss and another 30 minutes of pain slowly creeping back. So, good 3 hours it lasted. Something I would try again. The spray did work but not as well. Maybe because smoking was instantaneous and ingesting took two hours or so to creep in. Maybe I just need to try upping the number of pumps, we'll see tomorrow. Smoking, I bought a gram, $10, and made a joint out of half, smoked half the joint. I thought one or two hits was not a good dose and smoking the whole thing might have been overkill. I could have smoked the whole thing I believe. By the way I felt, ¼ might have been sufficient for my needs. Now, this was not a lot of data points, it was only once. Results could vary over time or if I had tried it at least a couple times.

I would have liked to try smoking again but bought it on the last day we were there. I gave what was left away. I did sneak the spray home, but don't tell anyone. I'll probably get put away with the other hardened criminals if I get caught with it. They did go into that package at the airport, I checked the bag. The box was open, the top off and it was loose in the bag. I figure they knew what they were looking for and found it. Upon testing, there was no THC so tested negative. Nothing to do but grumble and put it back! <LOL>

Bottom line? For my issues, it was just the ticket for pain. Really worked great there. I was looking more for something I could do during the day and still be motivated to do something. This would work perfectly for at night, to help go to sleep with, perfect. Perhaps just a different strain would fit my needs better. Back in the day, the sativa varieties created various highs. Why wouldn't Indica's be the same. They breed for everything in the new strains. I would at least try it

As an FYI. My brother we went to visit is a retired anesthesiologist so into pain management. He believes strongly that the whole medical marijuana thing is bunk. Yes, he also smoked a lot recreationally back in the day so knows first-hand what pot is. I gave him my unbiased, honest results and he still hemmed and hawed at what I found. Go figure. Here he had someone he could actually trust to give him real life results and he really didn't want to believe it. I will be trying to get a medical card here in Delaware.


----------



## DM1791

There's also a high cbd low thc strain called "Charlotte's Web" that you might try. I think it has more of both than the one you mentioned.

I tried a similar test on myself and found very similar results. I used cbd gummies instead of a spray, though, and had little to no effect from them. Straight leaf vaporized in a buddy's ceramic-element vaporizer had a very strong effect, though. Took my RA pain level from about an 8.5 to about a 2. Which, after so long with so much pain, felt like a 0. If I really tried, I could move and push and get my joints to hurt, but otherwise I actually felt normal again.

Personally, I don't mind the mind altering effects. They are a LOT less than the effects of either Vicodin or Percocet, both of which I've been prescribed before, and it's WAY less addictive than Tramadol, my regular pain management med. Not to mention the fact that it's a natural vs. synthetic substance, which already gives cannabis a leg up in my book.

I think one reason the medical field in general is hesitant to admit to and embrace the healing properties of cannabis is that it is difficult for corporations and gov't entities to control. I mean the stuff is called "weed" because it used to literally grow along the side of the road with all the other weeds in the world. It's extremely hardy, and even the newer, high-quality designer strains are relatively easy to cultivate and produce. 

That empowers the little guy, but that isn't always in the best interest of big-pharma and big brother gov't. 

And, on a final note, I have never understood the logical and cognitive inconsistency of keeping tobacco, a known toxic and deadly drug, legal while cannabis is prohibited. It just doesn't make any kind of legal, ethical, logical, or moral sense to me whatsoever. And that goes double now that some of the real healing properties of cannabis are being exposed.


----------



## jazzy12

there are those who make plain CBD oil for medical purposes but the FDA has announced it is now illegal. of course. no high from CBD oil and it helps alot of people so they had to make it illegal.

the thing about using cannabis is you have to find the right strain and the right ratio of thc to cbd. i dont like sative, too harsh for me,i prefer indica but i can handle a 60/40 indica-sativa mix.

some people respond better to one type, others it is too much., in the cancer cannabis groups they strive to determine the right ration and dosage for types of cancer. the research gets real techincal as per rations but i think generally i just like the 1:1. you need thc for pain relief and it is what kills cancer cells but you have to find the balance that suits YOU

for pain relief it is something else, different health needed determine what you need. i know some cancer chemo patients find smoking it helps them with nausea and pain. i never liked smoking it and i dont like the medibles, i just make salves, tincture or make capsules, take low doses and spread throughout the day and there is no high. 

the cannabis coconut oil salve is great for RA, rub itr in or take 1/8-1/4tsp as needed or both. or a tincture, i have to have the tincture to relieve nerve pain in legs or i can not function. 

it just comes down to starting off slow with low doses and as your body adjusts, increase dosage slowly til you get the relief you seek. if what you take hits you too hard, cut the dose in half, stay that way for a few days and slowly increase and slowly adjust. alot of this is simple common sense. it can be intimidating for sure.

i am still studying and still learning


----------



## jazzy12

*Medical Cannabis Update*

i ahve come across some more very interesting recipes including making THC-a oil and tincture for the healing aspects with little to no buzz, as it is not heat activated.

anyway--i created a blog for all the recipes and info. it is not fancy, eyesight getting harder to deal with so i know there are some typos here and there but i had all the actual recipes and measurements double checked to make sure no errors there.

so here is link to my blog for anyone wanting all of the info in one spot. every week i add some more.

https://cannacancerblog.wordpress.com/blog/

let me know what you think and please if you have a recipe let me know. thanks everyone
jazzy


----------



## jnrdesertrats

DM1791 said:


> There's also a high cbd low thc strain called "Charlotte's Web" that you might try. I think it has more of both than the one you mentioned.


I saw a documentary on that strain. There Was a Family that moved to colorado desperate try and find something/anything to help thier young daughter Charlotte. She had seizures or something every few minutes. They met some young growers who helped pioneer the hi CBD low THC medication. And Charlottes Web was born. People thought they were horrible for giving weed to a little girl but it worked. I found the story very interesting.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlotte's_web_(cannabis)


----------



## lilmissy0740

Jazzy, in order to follow your blog it says i need word press? Is that true?


----------



## weedygarden

lilmissy0740 said:


> Jazzy, in order to follow your blog it says i need word press? Is that true?


I just clicked on it and it opened for me. Wordpress is somewhat hard selling. They want all of us to have multiple blogs with them.


----------



## lilmissy0740

weedygarden said:


> I just clicked on it and it opened for me. Wordpress is somewhat hard selling. They want all of us to have multiple blogs with them.


Did you click Follow? Thats when it tells me I have to have an account.


----------



## jazzy12

sorry guys im not real computer literate. after doing the blog thing i realized it was not the best format at all, its cumbersome having to do all that scrolling and is rather irritating. so i apologize for that. . as far as i know anyone can click on the link to be able to read it.


----------



## weedygarden

jazzy12 said:


> sorry guys im not real computer literate. after doing the blog thing i realized it was not the best format at all, its cumbersome having to do all that scrolling and is rather irritating. so i apologize for that. . as far as i know anyone can click on the link to be able to read it.


Blogger is a relative easy blog to use, however, as technology has changed up, they have just a little bit as well.


----------



## jazzy12

*Cannabis OIl #3*

Cannabis Oil #3

here is another nice recipe for pain relief. for years i have ysed a cannabis tincture for fibro nerve pain that eliminated about 85-90% of the burning stiging stabbing pain that drives you nuts. so far this oil recipe has worked just as good and im really pleased. it is very simple too----

a half ounce of dry bud will make you approximately 3 months worth of pain relief.

1/2 oz dry cannabis flower bud
2 cups good oil like light olive oil, avocado, grapeseed, never canola, that is crap oil
2T sunflower lecithin

decarb cannabis in oven set at 230 degrees for 10 min'. put in pie pan and cover loosely with foil.
remove after 10 min and let cool

while cooling---
turn oven down to 200 degrees

get second pot with a lid, stainless or glass, no aluminum
put 2 cups of oil into container
stir in lecithin, stir to blend as best you can

crumble up dried bud into this, no need to grind
just put into oil and stir.
cover with lid and put in oven for 4 hours

when done, take out, let cool so you can handle it and and strin thru cheesecloth
squeeze out every drop
store in glass bottle or jar, label and date
keep away from heat and light, a cupboard is fine

suggested dose is 1 /4tsp 4 times a day or as needed. using a dropper 20 drops = 1 /4 tsp
it takes about one hour til you feel its effects

i did not feel a high or buzz. it made me feel pain releif for the nerve pain.

i prefer to not take on an empty stomach and i dont care for the taste of cannabis so i added some flavoring , stevia and put the drops on a cracker

on average using about four of the 1/4tsp dose , this is 1 tsp a day. 1 cup has 48 tsp so you should get close to 96tsp / 96 days from a batch using 1/2oz cannabis. alot depends on how good you squeeze out the last drops from the cheesecloth, i have a herbal press and it does pretty good.

so far this has turned out to be a pretty good pain reliever. the lecithin really boosts it efficiency.

hope this helps ya'll


----------



## jazzy12

so just checking in to see how this is doing if anyone has any questions.

im still using the Cannabis Oil #3 posted above for pain relief and it is doing Very well. i am liking it more than the original tincture for one main reason---the cost of alcohol.

id go thru roughly a large bottle of 80 proof vodka running $12-15 about once a month, sometimes longer, depending. so on average im going to say 30-40 days to round it up. that is say 13 bottles a year at say $13. so thats $156 a year.

buying a gallon on fractionated coconut oil --the kind that stays liquid--runs around $60. that gallon makes around 760 tsp accounting for some loss in the straining. so taking 1 tsp of the oil a day for that $60 coconut oil i get 760 days pain relief vs.12 bottles 80proof vodka @ $13 = $156 for 365 days
hope i didnt screw up the math there but it is more sensible to use the coconut oil for long term.

the cold infused THC-a oil came out real good too. i know some people who use it exclusively, it has not been heat activated so the THC-a is not converted into the well known THC. no buzz.

to repeat that one--
Cold THC-a Extraction
take a quart canning jar
fill half way to 3/4ths full with dry crumbled cannabis bud
fill jar with 3/4ths with vodka at least 80 proof.
can take handle of wooden spoon and mash it down good to break it up more
top off with a little more vodka, the level needs to be at least one full inch over the top of the herb level. 
put lid on it, label and date
set on counter or in cupboard but away from heat and bright light'
shake every day for 2-4 weeks

some people use it at 2 wks, 
i prefer to steep for 4 so i fill the jar all the way to the top with the vodka because i know it will extract more. 

dose is 1/4 tsp 4-5 times a day
some people need a little more so start off with the 1/4tsp, see how it works for you, if not strong enough for your next scheduled dose try 1/2tsp.
Always wait at least One Hour before taking another dose because it can take that long for you to feel its affects

**just a tip on alcohol tinctures---
when you are ready to strain you can----
1) strain it all, bottle and toss material
2) strain and save material for a second steep
3) only strain out what you need and let the rest keep steeping

one steeping extraction does NOT exhaust all the thc/cbd materail. yes, it gets most but there is still some good stuff in there so i like to either keep the stuff in the jar til i need it or strain adn take that used material and toss it in a larger jar that i keep adding to.

if you have to buy your cannabis it gets real expensive---might as well get as much good stuff out of it that you can,

the Cold THC-a extraction made with alcohol can also be made using olive oil or fractionated coconut oil. exact same steps. for some folks it is very helpful.

if you want an oil to rub on you, you need to heat it up and decarboxilate it to activate theTHC-a.

if you want a salve that is both for external and internal try that No Nonsense salve recipe, that is one of my favorites. yes, i know it calls ofr 6-8oz but that is a large batch, you can adjust the math to muse 1oz cannabis.

i hope i got to everyones questions if i miss someone please forgive me and just give me a hollar. i have added some new recipes to the blog and try to add once a week in case something might help someone. thats a good way to send a msg.

yall take care and God bless.


----------



## JayJay

Jazzy--why don't you just buy hemp oil??
I buy a gallon for around $70 and taking it twice a week, it lasts over 5 years. I'm so confused.

I just took my 3 TB this morning. No mixing, no grabbing ingredients, etc. Just one little TB from the drawer. _* I have read it is great for pain relief.*_


----------



## jazzy12

hi there jayjay,

i think it is good for people to know how to Make their own stuff. its nice to buy when you can but its better to make it yourself if you can. saves money too. and what if the day comes you cant buy it anymore?

im no expert and i bet there are others who could answer better than me. hemp oil you are taking is probably Industrial Hemp oil. nice enough stuff and lots of people like it. different from Hemp Seed oil. that does not carry noticeable CBDs but some folks like to cook with it. dishonest ppl sell Hemp SEED oil for CBD oil. it is easy to get scammed i hear.

what it the name of the oil you buy and where do you get it from?> do you know its CBD content, its ratio? is it organic? has its heavy metals level been tested? hemp is known for pulling heavy metals out of the soil so where it is grown is a factor for some folks. let me know its name, id love to see the lab stats. 

the laws over CBD can be confusing, the DEA says CBD oils are illegal even if the states make the legal. the FDA regulates hemp oil---it i got that right.

a CBD is a CBD but where it is derived from and its potency and purity of material is the question. i have read for CBD to work well in the body you must have a drop of THC, they have to work hand in hand, that drop can be real tiny and you never feel it but it is necessary. i forgot the legal limit, .3% or is it .03%?

CBDs do help alot of people with some problems but not strong enough for other health problems. CBDs wont cure cancer, you need THC for example..

let me know what you are buying id love to check it out.


----------



## jazzy12

did a double check on industrial hemp derived CBD vs cannabis CBd and it looks to be only a matter of percentage. industrial hemp runs 3-3.5% while CBD cannabis strains are 10-20%


----------



## JayJay

jazzy12 said:


> hi there jayjay,
> 
> i think it is good for people to know how to Make their own stuff. its nice to buy when you can but its better to make it yourself if you can. saves money too. and what if the day comes you cant buy it anymore?
> 
> im no expert and i bet there are others who could answer better than me. hemp oil you are taking is probably Industrial Hemp oil. nice enough stuff and lots of people like it. different from Hemp Seed oil. that does not carry noticeable CBDs but some folks like to cook with it. dishonest ppl sell Hemp SEED oil for CBD oil. it is easy to get scammed i hear.
> 
> what it the name of the oil you buy and where do you get it from?> do you know its CBD content, its ratio? is it organic? has its heavy metals level been tested? hemp is known for pulling heavy metals out of the soil so where it is grown is a factor for some folks. let me know its name, id love to see the lab stats.
> 
> the laws over CBD can be confusing, the DEA says CBD oils are illegal even if the states make the legal. the FDA regulates hemp oil---it i got that right.
> 
> a CBD is a CBD but where it is derived from and its potency and purity of material is the question. i have read for CBD to work well in the body you must have a drop of THC, they have to work hand in hand, that drop can be real tiny and you never feel it but it is necessary. i forgot the legal limit, .3% or is it .03%?
> 
> CBDs do help alot of people with some problems but not strong enough for other health problems. CBDs wont cure cancer, you need THC for example..
> 
> let me know what you are buying id love to check it out.


I'm not buying it--the gallon lasts me about 5 [email protected] $70, that's 
$14 a year, or a $1.20 per month. I can not make a pain killer for that price.
Please understand where I'm coming from..I take no prescriptions at age 66. Hemp oil is another altogether ballgame.


----------



## jazzy12

jayjay,
i think it is terrific that it works for you and gives you the relief you need. the whole point is to find the product and dosage that works for you. you found what you need and i think it is wonderful.

ive know people who use only CBD products at different levels of content and get great relief and for others it does nothing, they need to add in the THC. to be able to find the right products at the right strength to be able to make it is a real blessing.


can you give me the name of the product so i can look at it? thanks much
jazzy


----------



## JayJay

jazzy12 said:


> jayjay,
> i think it is terrific that it works for you and gives you the relief you need. the whole point is to find the product and dosage that works for you. you found what you need and i think it is wonderful.
> 
> ive know people who use only CBD products at different levels of content and get great relief and for others it does nothing, they need to add in the THC. to be able to find the right products at the right strength to be able to make it is a real blessing.
> 
> can you give me the name of the product so i can look at it? thanks much
> jazzy


I take it for cancer prevention, not pain. 
Nutiva.
One story. My neighbor's son, age 39 had colon cancer. After two years of doctor's BS and the industry making millions from his insurance company, the wife decided to take advice of two years from lots of friends/family, and start him on hemp oil....*this just after the drs. tell him he has two weeks to live??*
Please..use common sense people.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Delta-9-THC....now proven a cancer killer.*

I have stayed out of this thread primarily because I have had very mixed feelings regarding the use of THC. "Recreational use," in my opinion, is just as bad as alcohol in its effects on drivers, party goers, etc. "Medicinal use," officially at least, until fairly recently has been problematic, but there are now legitimate, independent lab results and reports that show Delta-9-THC to be a cancer cell killer. My opinion now is that if you have cancer (which is going to kill you anyway, if not "cured,"or surgically removed), medical use of THC is likely your best option, legally approved by the "powers that be," or not...I'd say *go for it, and f75k the "powers that be!"*

https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/treatment/cam/patient/cannabis-pdq#link/_13

Excerpt: "Antitumor activity" "Studies in mice and rats have shown that cannabinoids may inhibit tumor growth by causing cell death, blocking cell growth, and blocking the development of blood vessels needed by tumors to grow. Laboratory and animal studies have shown that cannabinoids may be able to kill cancer cells while protecting normal cells. A study in mice showed that cannabinoids may protect against inflammation of the colon and may have potential in reducing the risk of colon cancer, and possibly in its treatment.
A laboratory study of delta-9-THC in hepatocellular carcinoma (liver cancer) cells showed that it damaged or killed the cancer cells. The same study of delta-9-THC in mouse models of liver cancer showed that it had antitumor effects. Delta-9-THC has been shown to cause these effects by acting on molecules that may also be found in non-small cell lung cancer cells and breast cancer cells.
A laboratory study of cannabidiol (CBD) in estrogen receptor positive and estrogen receptor negative breast cancer cells showed that it caused cancer cell death while having little effect on normal breast cells. Studies in mouse models of metastatic breast cancer showed that cannabinoids may lessen the growth, number, and spread of tumors.
A laboratory study of cannabidiol (CBD) in human glioma cells showed that when given along with chemotherapy, CBD may make chemotherapy more effective and increase cancer cell death without harming normal cells. Studies in mouse models of cancer showed that CBD together with delta-9-THC may make chemotherapy such as temozolomide more effective."


----------



## jazzy12

nutiva is cold pressed hemp seed oil. it has no CBD or THC-a. it has alot of other good nutrients that are very helpful but it is seed oil and not whole plant hemp oil. i am glad it is helping you and if it helped your friend also that is great.

for cancer prevention some prefer the RSO, B17 apricot kernels, Essiac Tea, roasted dandelion root tea or extract i use the cannabis paste but at lower dosage than when i was fighting cancer because it is whole plant cannabis decarbed to convert THC-a into cancer killing THC and the CBDs. there are stronger things than hemp seed oil.

im not trying to get into a pissing contest but for fighting cancer you need THC and CBD.

cancer cells existed in every ones body. they are kept in check by a healthy immune system, something interferes with that and over the years we get weaker til one day its like a switch is flipped and in some location, the cancer cells go into hyper drive, start growing and taking over. they thrive in low oxygen and sugar environment. 

there are alot of options for slowing this down, stopping it or outright killing the cancer cells. different cancers respond better to one thing or another, some are fungal based and need a specific anti fungal treatment. it is known that most cancer patients have a candida over growth that they never recognized. it is sort of fascinating looking at the causes and triggers of the different cancers.

pessimistic, thanks for the input. cannabis is a proven tool in fighting cancer


----------



## JayJay

jazzy12 said:


> nutiva is cold pressed hemp seed oil. it has no CBD or THC-a. it has alot of other good nutrients that are very helpful but it is seed oil and not whole plant hemp oil. i am glad it is helping you and if it helped your friend also that is great.
> 
> for cancer prevention some prefer the RSO, B17 apricot kernels, Essiac Tea, roasted dandelion root tea or extract i use the cannabis paste but at lower dosage than when i was fighting cancer because it is whole plant cannabis decarbed to convert THC-a into cancer killing THC and the CBDs. there are stronger things than hemp seed oil.
> 
> im not trying to get into a pissing contest but for fighting cancer you need THC and CBD.
> 
> cancer cells existed in every ones body. they are kept in check by a healthy immune system, something interferes with that and over the years we get weaker til one day its like a switch is flipped and in some location, the cancer cells go into hyper drive, start growing and taking over. they thrive in low oxygen and sugar environment.
> 
> there are alot of options for slowing this down, stopping it or outright killing the cancer cells. different cancers respond better to one thing or another, some are fungal based and need a specific anti fungal treatment. it is known that most cancer patients have a candida over growth that they never recognized. it is sort of fascinating looking at the causes and triggers of the different cancers.
> 
> pessimistic, thanks for the input. cannabis is a proven tool in fighting cancer


The 'friend' was introduced to hemp oil two weeks before dying!!!! :-(


----------



## jazzy12

*howdy folks*

just checking in to say hi.
still cancer free. so far so godd.

still making cannabis medicine. i have my 3 legal plants am ready to harvest. a real good medical 1:1 crop doctor with a 10-11% ratio of thc/cbd, that is going to be for the cancer paste and then a tincture.

and a ac/dc strain that has almost no thc and has very high cbd. gonna make only oil with that one. it is new ro me so im looking forward to using it.
also have my standard B52 that is just a medium strain with 10% thc and then about 6% cbd.

i have a batch of tincture going, and will be starting a batch of the cannabis oil #3 when the 1:12 is dried and ready to use.

time to make youre stuff

if you dont have any seeds its a good idea to buy a ferw just to have so when you really need them you have them and getting them ahead of time insures you get to select the strain you want and not get stuck growing some unknown strain.

lots of places online you can buy seeds from shipped in plain pkg. right now on Average seeds s seem to be running from $10-20 + Per Seed for the good medical strains, the higher the cbd content the more it costs. .so get some if you can.

winter is coming

hope everyone is well and if you tried a recipe id love to hear if it has helped you. my little blog is doing well, lots more posted there and extra links for researching stuff. also started just adding some of my favorite basic herbal remedy recipes.

yall take good care and God bless
hollar at me on the blog site if you have a question.

https://cannacancerblog.wordpress.com/blog/


----------



## bbqjoe

SWIM* has major hip and leg pain. They have seen a doctor, who took some xrays and administered a shot of steroids into the hip while under a CT scan.
Little relief was gained.
Percocets helped a great deal, but this person thinks that the doctor has decided he is a seeker, and doesn't have the severity of pain described, so will no longer prescribe real pain meds.

This person has 6 weeks of physical therapy prescribed to see if it helps or not. This person thinks it will only make matters worse. A second opinion is being sought.

Smoking MJ seems to help them, if not relieving the pain, it sure helps them forget about it for awhile.

They have tried making a coconut oil, bud, and stem salve using a crock pot for at least 48 hours on low.
The rub seems to help some.

This person decided one day to eat some and took about a half an iced teaspoonful.
Within two hours, they weren't sure if there was any pain, because they were blotto.
I guess they ate too much. Good thing a person can't die from too much THC.

They also heard that lecithin works by helping whatever it is mixed with, absorb better through the skin.

The worst part though is that no matter what is taken for the pain, once it wears off, the pain is still there as bad as it ever was.
This has gone on for over 5 months.

The doctor thinks it's osteoarthritis, but the pain came on so suddenly one day, that this guy doesn't think that's what it is.

*someone who is not me


----------



## jazzy12

the No Nonsense recipe for both external salve and can be ingested is a good one. sounds like your friend took too much of what he made if he took about a half iced tea spoonful. try a quarter tsp of the oil every 3-4hrs and rub it in a couple times a day.

ive not known anyone who smoked it for pain relief with real or consistent affects. other products seem to work better for pain. 

the cannabis oil #3 recipe might be a help also, many ppl with arthritis or chronic pain use it successfully. then some folks used the THC-a oil recipe. .

there is a learning curve to using cannabis, they just need to find the right product to make and the right dose to help with that pain. 

i take the tincture for fibro pain. when i miss a dose or am late the pains comes back rather quickly so i have learned to make sure i take it regular and to always take a dose or 2 with me if i leave the house. i try to be diligent to take it like clockwork. it can be irritating to do so, makes one feel tied down but for the sake of pain relief and feeling more normal, it is worth it.

i hope your friend finds what works for them. it took me some trial and error to find what helped me the best.


----------



## RedBeard

I have a very good freind who has epilepsy. I have seen first hand what CBD oil can do. It is amazing..... Seizure free for 6 years now, pretty incredible!


----------



## jazzy12

that is fantastic redbeard, i love hearing stories how the stuff has helped people.


----------



## bbqjoe

Do you think there's anything beneficial in the large leaves, stems and stalks that the flowers don't contain?


----------



## RedBeard

jazzy12 said:


> that is fantastic redbeard, i love hearing stories how the stuff has helped people.


Helped is an understatement, life changing really. He shakes like crazy in the morning when he gets up. So bad that he can hardly feed him self. Couple of drops of cbd and within 15 mins tops he smooths right out. He had been on every med known to man without any luck then tried cbd and life has been good.


----------



## JayJay

RedBeard said:


> I have a very good freind who has epilepsy. I have seen first hand what CBD oil can do. It is amazing..... Seizure free for 6 years now, pretty incredible!


I've wondered about this since researching for an alternative for Keppra.
I don't understand all about hemp oil, CBD, the differences.
I have a gallon and half of oil; take it daily for cancer prevention.

Any facts or studies are appreciated.

My husband will die if pharmacies are closed in a SHTF situation.
Heck, he couldn't go two weeks without Keppra--had a seizure, hit head on ground, bled on brain---had brain surgery Aug. 28.


----------



## jazzy12

RedBeard said:


> Helped is an understatement, life changing really. He shakes like crazy in the morning when he gets up. So bad that he can hardly feed him self. Couple of drops of cbd and within 15 mins tops he smooths right out. He had been on every med known to man without any luck then tried cbd and life has been good.


interesting. 
has he tried to take a dose in the middle of the night to try to help that morning crash his body is experiencing? i take a cannabis tincture for chronic pain, it keeps it well under control but in the middle of the night or early am, the stabbing pains start to slowly come back til i get another dose. so sometimes i take a dose in the middle of the night and that helps.


----------



## jazzy12

bbqjoe said:


> Do you think there's anything beneficial in the large leaves, stems and stalks that the flowers don't contain?


alot depends on the strain and content but on average, yes, the leaves and stems and stalks still have value. i know people who use all of that for salves or oils, the root ball too is said to make a fine pain relieving balm,. the leaves can always be used for teas or tossed into a tincture bucket. i try to use everything. the one thing ive not tried yet is the root ball.


----------



## jazzy12

JayJay said:


> I've wondered about this since researching for an alternative for Keppra.
> I don't understand all about hemp oil, CBD, the differences.
> I have a gallon and half of oil; take it daily for cancer prevention.
> 
> Any facts or studies are appreciated.
> 
> My husband will die if pharmacies are closed in a SHTF situation.
> Heck, he couldn't go two weeks without Keppra--had a seizure, hit head on ground, bled on brain---had brain surgery Aug. 28.


there are differences in the oil types as to quality, quantity and safety pertaining to what is used to make them. there are alot of poor quality oils with huge claimsm alot of crap out there calling itself CBD oil. ., real CBD oil is expensive BUT if you can grow one or 2 high CBD content plants you can easily make a years supply of your own CBD oil with or without any THC content.

sorry to hear about your DH and seizures, have you tried giving him small dose of CBD or THC-a oil or blend to see if it helps him?

you can do a search on his diagnosis '+ cannabis treatments' and see what results pop up, sometimes you can find some great studies and trials. i like looking into what others with the same problem are doing and results


----------



## RedBeard

jazzy12 said:


> interesting.
> has he tried to take a dose in the middle of the night to try to help that morning crash his body is experiencing? i take a cannabis tincture for chronic pain, it keeps it well under control but in the middle of the night or early am, the stabbing pains start to slowly come back til i get another dose. so sometimes i take a dose in the middle of the night and that helps.


No i don't think he has but i will mention it to him. Blows my mind this stuff isn't main stream yet. I mean it helps with all sorts of things and it is natural!


----------



## JayJay

*sorry to hear about your DH and seizures, have you tried giving him small dose of CBD or THC-a oil or blend to see if it helps him?*

I don't think so--his brain surgery was lesson enough for us to stay on this until something all natural is proven.
Brain surgery is a life changing event.


----------



## RedBeard

Caribou said:


> It's natural and that means you can't patent it. The drug companies won't put the money into getting it through the FDA because they can't make a profit. If it is found to promote health the drug companies will loose sales of their other drugs so they want to keep it illegal.
> 
> That is the Cliff Notes version of the issue.


Good point! But Monsanto has, numerous times.....even though their plants are far from natural.


----------



## bbqjoe

Using a salve made from whole plant has me curious how that might affect a drug test.


----------



## jazzy12

bbqjoe said:


> Using a salve made from whole plant has me curious how that might affect a drug test.


thats a very good question, i know at pharmacies and walgreens you can buy a thc test for about $10. might be worth trying the salve topically for say a week and see if it shows up.

when i use the topical salve on my arm and shoulder (rotator cuff injury) i think i use 1-3 applications a day at about 1T per application rubbed in. when it was at its worst id do up to 3T per day. so i guess use what amount helps , stay constant then test yourself.


----------



## smallfry178

Just throwing this out there bc it was mentioned to cook it with butter.... Coconut oil is much better. It is more efficient at absorbing the good stuff, has many more medical benefits and it isn't dairy so it lasts much longer. Best to store it somewhere cold (fridge or freezer). Be careful because this will turn out MUCH MUCH STRONGER than with butter and it is very easy to over do it. If you insist on butter I recommend buying ghee or making your own clarified butter. Directions are easy to find on Google. Both ghee and coconut oil have a high MCT content. It's good stuff.


----------



## jazzy12

good point.
alot of folks love making cannabutter to cook with. i have tried it and for me, didnt care much for it. i primarily use coconut oil either solid form or liquid for the things i make.


----------



## jazzy12

well my CBD oil experiment came out good. i grew a plant ACDC X ACDC, feminized, less than 1% THC and about 13% CBD. harvested and dried it then made a small batch of oil with liquid coconut oil + lecithin following the Cannabis Oil #3 recipe. Remember---adding lecithin increases the bio availability of the cannabanoids--your body takes in and uses more and excretes less. on my blog somewhere i think i posted the stats. but get some lecithin, it is important. a little goes a long way. personally i prefer sunflower over soy as the taste is better.

my CBD oil batch #1 seems to have turn out well. i started dosing small and now up to about 1tsp a day. (i always am super cautious when starting a new item just to make sure). goal is to go up to 1/4 tsp 4-6 times a day (average suggested dose for chronic pain),. so far, dont feel a thing either way but i know im still on a real low dose. .just wanting to see if adding this CBD oil helps with chronic pain relief. my second batch experiment will be double the strength of my first batch. to me it taste like crap so i put drops on oyster crackers and fix my daily dose like that. 80 drops on average is one teaspoon.

guys, the dispensaries change about 150$ for a tiny bottle of CBD oil the size of my thumb. if you can grow a feminized plant strain high in CBD, id say no less than 10% try to get higher, tho you pay more per seed its worth it, you can probably make a gallon of the stuff for yourself real easy.

i mentioned earlier i also grew a 1:1 strain called crop doctor, about 10% ration thc/cbd. i will be using that to make the cannabis paste i use to try to make sure the cancer does not come back. it ought to be a good thing, my original plant i made paste with was just an ordinary strain with low cbd. the body needs both to heal and be strong. if you have a 1:1 ration the CBD soothes out the THC, balances it so there is no big buzz.

while it is still legal in CO to grow a few plants i will keep experimenting to find the best strains for the medicines i need to make.

i suggest for ppl thinking about growing for medicine to get a couple seeds now, look for a good strain with a 1:1 ratio of THC/CBD, to me, it seems like a good all around strain to use for whatever ails you unless you only want the CBDs. 
there are good seed companies all over, just do a search. totally discreet.

yes, i know there are pros and purists who would say you need specific strains depending on what you are treatings but , if life has gone to carp and you have to rely on what you got, use it. learnn to make the best medicine you can.
***********

i just want to say i found out some ppl had left me msgs that i did not respond to and i apologize. i am not ignoring anyone. my vision is very poor and i cant see some colors. up at the top right where i guess they alert you to msgs it is in a red box, i cant see red. my son pointed that out to me letting me know i had a bunch of messages. i feel really bad and im sorry. if ive not addressed your questions in this thread go to my blog and send me an email that way, i can see those, lol. im very glad to answer any questions or help someone start to make their own medicines.

https://cannacancerblog.wordpress.com/blog/

there are so many good things you can make with this stuff without getting buzzed or slack jawed. this is not rocket science, if i can do this anyone can.

yall take care.

and again, i try to fix all typos before i post so i dont look sloppy or lazy but i know i miss some. please excuse, i really do try.


----------



## labotomi

I'm only commenting in this thread because years ago when legalization was first happening in the states Sentry said they would see rampant crime and that it would be a failed experiment.

Whelp. Now it's almost assuredly going to be taken off the controlled substance list federally. I hope he takes the news and chokes on it. (or shoves it up his ass). His choice.


----------



## FrankW

I was also never a fan of the war on drugs. 
(...even if not originally intended to.. and it may have been..) It certainly changed the entire atmosphere of policing.. Turned Police in their own perception from "Peace Officers" to "Law Enforcement" (a terrible and wrong term)


----------



## jazzy12

greetings folks,
just checking in, its been awhile,. my vision is deteriorating so im dojng less that used to.

ive gotten very good results xhanging over from the cannabis tincture to mostly the Canna Oil #3 recipe for fibro pain relief. i decided to do that because it is cheaper and easier to make. got tired of buying all that vodka. 

i make 00 size caps with the oil and take one every 3 hrs or so and one in the middle of the night , it is working pretty good.
i was taking 2T as a dose for the tincture but was able to drop down to 1T every 4-5hrs by adding in the oil and finally just about replace the tincture all together. 

my experimenting making aCBD + calandula for dry skin, rashes, etc, has come our very well. just a basic 50/50 recipe on both CBD oil and Calandual oil, it is very nice. 

i hope everyone is well and making theor own medicines.


----------



## jazzy12

just finished making 2 batches of CBD oil from a plant called Thunderstruck, 15% CBD with .08% THC which is negligible. for 1 batch i used MCT oil whiohc is liquid coconut oil, for the 2nd i used organic hemp seed oil because i had extra of that. 
then i made a batch of the pain relief oil that i use for fibromyalgia pain, called Hot Canna Oil #3. it is simple to make and works very good, no buzz.
this week i will be making another batch of the cancer paste recipe as im pretty low on that. 
when i had cancer i took 8 pills a day but the treatment cals for 6. but i was looking at surgery in a 4wk time frame and wanted to aggressively treat what i had and it worked very well. shrunk the tumor nicely. good results. so i still take 2 caps at bedtime as a preventative. 
of all the things ive tried and make, the Canna Oil #3 for pain relief, the cancer paste recipe and the No Nonsense recipe for topical and some CBD oil are the best all around . but thats just me.

did you know you cvan buy *CBD isolate POWDER* to mix in your favorite oil and make your own CBD oil? check it out. there are a few different vendors, i have bought some to try out.you can save a ton of money making your own. 1 gm runs around $20-30 and depending on the strength of dose you take , you can save a good bit of money making your own.

ive found plain CBD isolate power and also the fuller cannabanoids, that is more expensive for more of those helpful bugger. 
this can be a helpful option for people that can not grow their own plants and struggle to buy CBD oil.

make your own.

id put links up but there a several companies and i do not know if one is better than the other.

just a thought.


----------

